# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  فوری : بخشنامه ترمیم معدل ابلاغ شد + برنامه امتحانات نهایی خرداد 95

## Dr.ali

سلام
بخشنامه ترمیم معدل ابلاغ شد!
برنامه امتحانات نهایی خرداد95 رو هم اینجا این داداشمون گذاشتن




*PDF بخشنامه





****توجه!**
*طی تماسی که با آموزش و پرورش گرفتم مطلع شدم که *تأثیر نمرات ترمیم معدل به سازمان رنجش بستگی دارد*(که بر اساس تصمیمشون برای تأثیر سوابق امسال نمره ای اعمال بشه یا نشه!) و *مهلت ثبت نام به مناطق آموزش بستگی دارد*(اما معمولاً تا دهه اول اردیبهشت تموم میشه)

----------


## Masoume

> سلام
> بخشنامه ترمیم معدل ابلاغ شد!
> http://aee.medu.ir/IranEduThms/theme...typ=1&rcid=280
>  میتونید بخشنامه رو از اینجا بگیرید:http://aee.medu.ir/aee/aeeDocs/notice/tarmin.tif


خوبه فقط زحمت بچه هایی ک امتحان نهایی جون کندن فووووووووووت..هه

----------


## Dr.ali

> خوبه فقط زحمت بچه هایی ک امتحان نهایی جون کندن فووووووووووت..هه


باهات موافق نیستم آبجی!
طبق بخشنامه نمرات ترمیمی جایگزین نمرات قبلی *نخواهد شد*...در ثانی* اونی که زحمتشو کشید میوه تلاشش رو هم دیده! نوش جونش! مثل ما 4 سال اظطراب نداشته! 4 سال تو زندگیش جلو افتاده...کمه 4 سال؟! حتماً بقیه باید بد بخت بشن تا خیال اونی که تو امتحانات جون کنده راحت بشه!؟* :Yahoo (35): بقول شاعر تو کز محنت دیگران بی غمی/ نشاید که نامت نهند آدمی! اونهایی هم که زحمتشون رو کشیده بودن باید میومدن کمک ما...نه اینکه فقط به فکر خودشون باشند :Yahoo (4): ...

----------


## Masoume

> باهات موافق نیستم آبجی!
> طبق بخشنامه نمرات ترمیمی جایگزین نمرات قبلی *نخواهد شد*...در ثانی* اونی که زحمتشو کشید میوه تلاشش رو هم دیده! نوش جونش! مثل ما 4 سال اظطراب نداشته! 4 سال تو زندگیش جلو افتاده...کمه 4 سال؟! حتماً بقیه باید بد بخت بشن تا خیال اونی که تو امتحانات جون کنده راحت بشه!؟
> 
> *بقول شاعر تو کز محنت دیگران بی غمی/ نشاید که نامت نهند آدمی! اونهایی هم که زحمتشون رو کشیده بودن باید میومدن کمک ما...نه اینکه فقط به فکر خودشون باشند...


اوهوم....

----------


## ata.beheshti

دستت درد نکنه....

----------


## Masoume

من خودمم همچی معدلی ندارم ولی واسمم اهمیت نداره
ب هرحال امیدوارم همه از ای کنکور لعنتی ب هرطریقی راحت شن چون بد کوفتیه

----------


## politician

به نظرمن هیچ فرقی نمیکنه چون کسی که بخوادترمیم شرکت کنه بایدسوالات نهایی وتشریحی حل کنه که وقتش گرفته میشه

----------


## ata.beheshti

اخه فایلی که دان کردم یچیز دیگس..اشتباهه انگار

----------


## Dr.ali

> اخه فایلی که دان کردم یچیز دیگس..اشتباهه انگار


فرمتش رو tif گذاشتن! :Yahoo (79): آموزش و پرورشه دیگه...باید بعنوان عکس بازش کنی...نه Pdf!

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

دیگه چه فایده ...
این موقع سال
شما میرین برا ترمیم خوندن یا جمع بندی؟
لعنتشون کنه خدا برا بخان دهنمون ببندنه 
معدلم حتما همون قطعی میمونه

----------


## پویا دقتی

خب پس خیال خیلی از بچه ها راحت شد

----------


## Dr.ali

> دیگه چه فایده ...
> این موقع سال
> شما میرین برا ترمیم خوندن یا جمع بندی؟
> لعنتشون کنه خدا برا بخان دهنمون ببندنه 
> معدلم حتما همون قطعی میمونه


دیگه داداش من آموزش و پرورشه! همینایین که از 93 تأثیر رو قطعی میکنند تازه دو سال بعد یادشون میاد معدل راهی برا ترمیم نداره...انتظاری نمیشه داشت! :Yahoo (76): 
من به شخصه میرم برا ترمیم خدا بخواد...

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> خب پس خیال خیلی از بچه ها راحت شد


چرا الکی حرفای نا معلوم میزنی 
چجور میشه توی خرداد هم جمع بندی کرد هم ترمیم معدل کرد 
فقط برا دهنمون ببندنه!

----------


## politician

> خب پس خیال خیلی از بچه ها راحت شد


الان بازبهونه های دیگه میارن

----------


## S.N.M19

سلام خرداد اجرا میشه؟

----------


## Dr.ali

> سلام خرداد اجرا میشه؟


بله ان شالله

----------


## biology115

هیچ معلومه اینجا چه خبره ؟؟؟؟؟

پس معدل چی شد ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.ali

> هیچ معلومه اینجا چه خبره ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> پس معدل چی شد ؟؟؟؟؟


فعلاً اینجوریاست! :Yahoo (100): 
بنظرم یعنی معدل قطعی!

----------


## farhadcr72

مملکت قاراشمیش 
خدا ب داد ما برسه
بهرحال اگ ترمیم اجرا شه تاثیر قطعی خواهد شد
هرچن کار اشتباهیه خرداد امتحان نهایی دادن ولی چاره نیس شرکت میکنیم

----------


## Amir h

مگه نمیشه شهریور شرکت کرد؟

----------


## S.N.M19

برنامه امتحانا با سال سومیا یکیه یا جدا 
اگه یکی باشه با امتحان نهایی های سال چهارم چکار کنیم؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

:Yahoo (1):  هر دم از این باغ بری میرسد / تازه تر از تازه تری میرسد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dr.ali

> مگه نمیشه شهریور شرکت کرد؟


بند 3 آیین نامه میگه خرداد، شهریور یا دی! فرقی نمیکنه

----------


## ata.beheshti

> فرمتش رو tif گذاشتن!آموزش و پرورشه دیگه...باید بعنوان عکس بازش کنی...نه Pdf!


برای من باز نشد میشه توضیح بدی شرایط و زمان ثبت نام کیه

----------


## Dr.ali

> برنامه امتحانا با سال سومیا یکیه یا جدا 
> اگه یکی باشه با امتحان نهایی های سال چهارم چکار کنیم؟


 :Yahoo (4): آموزش و پرورشه دیگه آبجی!
شما شهریور بیا امتحان بده!
فعلاً چهارم رو بچسب که از سال دیگه مستقیمه!

----------


## Mr Sky

_هووووووف.....اگه ترمیم درست شده حتما میمونم واسه 96
.
..
هوووووف_

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> خوبه فقط زحمت بچه هایی ک امتحان نهایی جون کندن فووووووووووت..هه


دختره ببین من یه روز حالم خوب نبود نتونستم خوب بخونم نمرم اومد پایین - یعنی باید ی عمر به خاطر اون بسوزم!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Masoume

> دختره ببین من یه روز حالم خوب نبود نتونستم خوب بخونم نمرم اومد پایین - یعنی باید ی عمر به خاطر اون بسوزم!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ن...ایشالا همه موفق باشن...
ایشالا همه از دس این کنکور لعنتی خلاص بشن...ما ک بخیل نیسیم..خخخ
ایشالا امسال قبول بشی دکتر

----------


## Dr.ali

> برای من باز نشد میشه توضیح بدی شرایط و زمان ثبت نام کیه


pdf رو الآن میذارم

----------


## ata.beheshti

خدایا شکرت نه زحمتای اون معدل بالایی به هدر رفت نه اونی که معدلش کم بود همیشه بخاطر گذشتش تاوان پس میده...

----------


## Dr Baq3r

حالا باید الان چیکار کنیم

----------


## khaan

با این حساب احتمال این که تاثیر معدل قطعی بمونه بیشتر شد

----------


## farhadcr72

> حالا باید الان چیکار کنیم


کاری نداره برادر من قشنگ تا وسط اردیبهشت درسات میخونی اگ فارغ تحصیلی  بعدش نمونه سوالات فرزانگان یا منتشران بگیر و بخون قشنگ نمرت عالی میشه
چاره نداریم چ کنیم

Sent from my LenovoA3300-HV using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> کاری نداره برادر من قشنگ تا وسط اردیبهشت درسات میخونی اگ فارغ تحصیلی  بعدش نمونه سوالات فرزانگان یا منتشران بگیر و بخون قشنگ نمرت عالی میشه
> چاره نداریم چ کنیم
> 
> Sent from my LenovoA3300-HV using Tapatalk


ن منظورم جزئیاته - یعنی چندتاشو میشه ترمیم کرد - کی برگزار میشه - بعد نمره ی جدیدو میزارن یا میانگین ........................

----------


## Dr.ali

> خدایا شکرت نه زحمتای اون معدل بالایی به هدر رفت نه اونی که معدلش کم بود همیشه بخاطر گذشتش تاوان پس میده...


PDF بخشنامه رو گذاشتم داداش، از ارسال اولم دان کن :Yahoo (76):

----------


## biology115

دوستان هیچ معلوم نیست تو این امتحانات چه سوالاتی بدن

ممکنه از عمد سوالاتی بدن که اشتباه باشه و کسی نتونه همه رو 20 بیار

همونطور هم که میدونید معدل 19 هم با تاثیر قطعی ضرر میکنه ...

----------


## biology115

یا ممکنه سوالاتی بدن که از شدت سختی پدر جد هممونو دربیارن ...

----------


## Dr.ali

> دوستان هیچ معلوم نیست تو این امتحانات چه سوالاتی بدن
> 
> ممکنه از عمد سوالاتی بدن که اشتباه باشه و کسی نتونه همه رو 20 بیار
> 
> همونطور هم که میدونید معدل 19 هم با تاثیر قطعی ضرر میکنه ...


 :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35): بچه های سوم هم هستن تو امتحانات!
ما باید برای 20 بریم! یعنی 100 درصد مطمئن باشییم 20 میشیم

----------


## farhadcr72

> ن منظورم جزئیاته - یعنی چندتاشو میشه ترمیم کرد - کی برگزار میشه - بعد نمره ی جدیدو میزارن یا میانگین ........................


همشون میتونی میتونی کمترم بگیری مثلا ۵تا
خرداد و شهریور وو دی ک ما خرداد شرکت میکنیم
نمره ی جدید میزارن و میانگین نخواهد بود
احتمال زیاد برا ثبت نام پول بگیرن که همه هجوم نیارن 
هر واحدی ی مقدار مشخص

Sent from my LenovoA3300-HV using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> همشون میتونی میتونی کمترم بگیری مثلا ۵تا
> خرداد و شهریور وو دی ک ما خرداد شرکت میکنیم
> نمره ی جدید میزارن و میانگین نخواهد بود
> احتمال زیاد برا ثبت نام پول بگیرن که همه هجوم نیارن 
> هر واحدی ی مقدار مشخص
> 
> Sent from my LenovoA3300-HV using Tapatalk


پولو ولش کن امتحان بگیرن بسه

----------


## Dr.ali

> همشون میتونی میتونی کمترم بگیری مثلا ۵تا
> خرداد و شهریور وو دی ک ما خرداد شرکت میکنیم
> نمره ی جدید میزارن و میانگین نخواهد بود
> احتمال زیاد برا ثبت نام پول بگیرن که همه هجوم نیارن 
> هر واحدی ی مقدار مشخص
> 
> Sent from my LenovoA3300-HV using Tapatalk


توجه کنید طبق بخشنامه *صرفاً یکبار و در یک نوبت* میشه امتحان داد! بازم طبق بخشنامه ما بعنوان *داوطلب آزاد* شرکت میکنیم! اوناییکه دیپ دوم گرفتن میدونن یعنی چی!

----------


## farhadcr72

> پولو ولش کن امتحان بگیرن بسه


امتحان میگیرن 

Sent from my LenovoA3300-HV using Tapatalk

----------


## farhadcr72

> توجه کنید طبق بخشنامه *صرفاً یکبار و در یک نوبت* میشه امتحان داد! بازم طبق بخشنامه ما بعنوان *داوطلب آزاد* شرکت میکنیم! اوناییکه دیپ دوم گرفتن میدونن یعنی چی!


منم گفتم در۳نوبت برگزار میشه و ما یکی میتونیم شرکت کنیم نه ۳تا دادا

Sent from my LenovoA3300-HV using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr Sky

_میشه شهریور بعد از کنکور همه رو امتحان داد؟...کجا بریم...چی بگیم!;-)_

----------


## Dr.ali

> _میشه شهریور بعد از کنکور همه رو امتحان داد؟...کجا بریم...چی بگیم!;-)_


بلههه! :Yahoo (5): دبیرستان بزرگسالان! البت بعد از عید!

----------


## farhadcr72

> _میشه شهریور بعد از کنکور همه رو امتحان داد؟...کجا بریم...چی بگیم!;-)_


نع ب هیچ وجه
چون کارنامه اولیه دهه دوم مرداد میاد و غیر ممکنه که شهریور بگیرن
برا کنکور۹۵فقط خرداد میش ثبت نام کرد 

Sent from my LenovoA3300-HV using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr.ali


بلههه!دبیرستان بزرگسالان! الب بعد از عید!


هووووووووووووووف_

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط farhadcr72


نع ب هیچ وجه
چون کارنامه اولیه دهه دوم مرداد میاد و غیر ممکنه که شهریور بگیرن
برا کنکور۹۵فقط خرداد میش ثبت نام کرد 

Sent from my LenovoA3300-HV using Tapatalk


برای 96 منظورمه رفیق.....هووووف_

----------


## Dr.ali

> _
> هووووووووووووووف_


البته بگم داداشمون درسست میگن، اگه بخوای96 شرکت کنی میتونی شهریور امتحان بدی! :Yahoo (100):

----------


## biology115

دوستان الان دیگه ترمیم هم اجرا شده

ولی کسی نمیدونه که دیگران چجوری نمره میارن

منظورم اینه که بازم احتمال تقلب و فروش سوالات هست

به خداوندی خدا قسم اگه تاثیر رو بردارن خیلی بهتر از تاثیر قطعی + ترمیم هست ...

----------


## Dr Baq3r

من برم درسامو بخونم خدا کنه تا شب یکی پیداشه تا ی حرف درست حسابی بزنه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## -AMiN-

تاثیر معدل و بیخیال نشین فقط سعی کنیم مثبت شه که کمتر واسه امتحانات وقت بزاریم

----------


## farhadcr72

> البته بگم داداشمون درسست میگن، اگه بخوای96 شرکت کنی میتونی شهریور امتحان بدی!


برا کنکور۹۶میتونی یکی ازین ۴ماه شرکت کنی
خرداد ۹۵
شهریور۹۵
دی۹۵
خرداد۹۶
فقط یکی ازین موارد

Sent from my LenovoA3300-HV using Tapatalk

----------


## politician

> سلام
> بخشنامه ترمیم معدل ابلاغ شد!
> برنامه امتحانات نهایی خرداد95 رو هم اینجا این داداشمون گذاشتن
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PDF بخشنامه*



کجای سایت اموزش پرورشه؟

----------


## S.N.M19

> توجه کنید طبق بخشنامه *صرفاً یکبار و در یک نوبت* میشه امتحان داد! بازم طبق بخشنامه ما بعنوان *داوطلب آزاد* شرکت میکنیم! اوناییکه دیپ دوم گرفتن میدونن یعنی چی!


یعنی فقط یکیو میتونیم ترمیم کنیم اینجوری که بدتر شد
من نمره های 18 رو هم میخوام ترمیم کنم.

----------


## -AMiN-

> یعنی فقط یکیو میتونیم ترمیم کنیم اینجوری که بدتر شد
> من نمره های 18 رو هم میخوام ترمیم کنم.


نه خواهر من منظورش اینه که اگه خرداد ترمیم بزنی دیگ شهریور و دی نمیتونی ...فقط یه نوبت

----------


## Dr.ali

> کجای سایت اموزش پرورشه؟


مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش

----------


## farhadcr72

> دوستان الان دیگه ترمیم هم اجرا شده
> 
> ولی کسی نمیدونه که دیگران چجوری نمره میارن
> 
> منظورم اینه که بازم احتمال تقلب و فروش سوالات هست
> 
> به خداوندی خدا قسم اگه تاثیر رو بردارن خیلی بهتر از تاثیر قطعی + ترمیم هست ...


بر منکرش لعنت
ولی چاره چیه داش
ب مرگ گرفتن که ب تب راضی بشیم
همه اینا ما میدونیم
ولی چاره نداریم
اگ مجلس دانش اموزی ک فقط ی نماد نفوذ داشت
صدای مام ب اون بالا بالاها میرسید

Sent from my LenovoA3300-HV using Tapatalk

----------


## biology115

حالا تکلیف مجلس و قانون تاثیر معدل چی میشه ؟؟؟؟؟

اگه رای نیاره اونوقت چی میشه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.ali

> حالا تکلیف مجلس و قانون تاثیر معدل چی میشه ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اگه رای نیاره اونوقت چی میشه ؟؟؟؟؟


فکر کنم دیگه معلومه تکلیف مجلس چی میشه!

----------


## -AMiN-

اینو یکی درست حسابی جواب بده!!!
اگه خبراومد که تاثیر‌ مثبت شد بیخیال ترمیم بشیم؟؟؟؟
یا اون درسی که خیلی نمرش داغونه رو ترمیم بزنیم؟

----------


## politician

واسه اونایی که ازریاضی به تجربی میخوان کنکور بدن ترمیم شامل میشه؟

----------


## biology115

خب بگو چی میشه ؟؟؟؟؟

اگه رای نیاره : مثبت میشه ، قطعی میشه ، برداشته میشه 

چی میشه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.ali

> اینو یکی درست حسابی جواب بده!!!
> اگه خبراومد که تاثیر‌ مثبت شد بیخیال ترمیم بشیم؟؟؟؟
> یا اون درسی که خیلی نمرش داغونه رو ترمیم بزنیم؟


اون که دیگه نورٌ علی نوره! :Yahoo (4): 
بازم اگه + بشه عقلانی نیست بیخیال ترمیم بشیم!
مثبت یعنی اگه شما رو بتونه بالا ببره، بالا ببره! بده بریم بالاتر؟

----------


## bvb09

> سلام
> بخشنامه ترمیم معدل ابلاغ شد!
> برنامه امتحانات نهایی خرداد95 رو هم اینجا این داداشمون گذاشتن
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PDF بخشنامه*


خب ینی تاثیر معدل میمونه دیگه؟؟؟!!

----------


## Dr.ali

> واسه اونایی که ازریاضی به تجربی میخوان کنکور بدن ترمیم شامل میشه؟


ربطی به کنکورت نداره داداش، مربوط به دیپلم میشه!
*همه دیپلمه ها*(بجز اوناییکه غیردولتی بوده مدرسشون) :Yahoo (4): ​ میتونن شرکت کنن

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط bvb09


خب ینی تاثیر معدل میمونه دیگه؟؟؟!!


دهنت سرویس......yes میمونه....البته هنوز تکلیف نحوه تاثیر معدل مشخص نشده_

----------


## Dr.ali

> خب ینی تاثیر معدل میمونه دیگه؟؟؟!!


معلوم نیست...ولی احتمالش زیاده

----------


## -AMiN-

> اون که دیگه نورٌ علی نوره!
> بازم اگه + بشه عقلانی نیست بیخیال ترمیم بشیم!
> مثبت یعنی اگه شما رو بتونه بالا ببره، بالا ببره! بده بریم بالاتر؟


اخه یکی از دبیرای ما گفت واسه رتبه های زیر دو سه هزار تاثیر مثبت توفیری نداره ! نمیدونم والا قضیه چیه...

----------


## S.N.M19

واقعا کسایی رو که یه روز قانون میزارین و یه روز دیگه برش میدارن و حلال نمی کنم 
یعنی یه جواب قطعی دادن به ما خیلی واسشون سخته 
تابستون گفتن ترمیم چند ماه پیش گفتن حذف کامل بعدش گفتن احتمالا تاثیر مثبت باز دوباره الآن میگن ترمیم ولی هنوز مشخص نکردن قطعیه یا مثبت 
میترسم تا کنکور این چرخه همچنان ادامه داشته باشه.

----------


## Dr.ali

> خب بگو چی میشه ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اگه رای نیاره : مثبت میشه ، قطعی میشه ، برداشته میشه 
> 
> چی میشه ؟؟؟؟؟


به احتمال زیاد مجلس به استفساریه رنجش رأی میده، اونوقت تأثیر مستقیمه! اگر هم رأی نده یا رأی منفی بده +! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.ali

> واقعا کسایی رو که یه روز قانون میزارین و یه روز دیگه برش میدارن و حلال نمی کنم 
> یعنی یه جواب قطعی دادن به ما خیلی واسشون سخته 
> تابستون گفتن ترمیم چند ماه پیش گفتن حذف کامل بعدش گفتن احتمالا تاثیر مثبت باز دوباره الآن میگن ترمیم ولی هنوز مشخص نکردن قطعیه یا مثبت 
> میترسم تا کنکور این چرخه همچنان ادامه داشته باشه.


شک نکن تا شهریور همین برنامست! حالا ببین کی گفتم

----------


## Mr Sky

_کسایی که هنوز فارغ تحصیل نشدن نمیتونن برای ترمیم ثبت نام کنند درست میگم؟_

----------


## -AMiN-

اقا بیخیال دیگه به امید خدا و رای عقلانی مجلس تاثیر مثبت میشه یا ابطال(که احتمال ابطال صفره تقریبا)

----------


## farhadcr72

> اقا یک سوال خیلی مهم :
> 
> ایا اگر ترمیم معدل خرداد 95 اجرا شد ، اون وقت برای کنکور 95 میشه سوابق جدید رو فرستاد؟؟؟؟


اره
چون سایت سوابق برا نمرات پیش دانشگاهیا بازه
برا ترمیمم اگ اجرا شه بازه

Sent from my LenovoA3300-HV using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr.ali

> _کسایی که هنوز فارغ تحصیل نشدن نمیتونن برای ترمیم ثبت نام کنند درست میگم؟_


بله!
شما برای ثبت نام نیاز به گواهی موقت پایان تحصیلات دارید

----------


## zahra777

خوب حالا میخواید بهترین لحظات واسه کنکورتون رو (خرداد ماه)نهایی بخونید 
ببخشید اما احمقانه است 
کنکور 75 درصده اما نهایی25 درصد 
معدل زیر ده دیدم که سه رقمی خوب بیاره 
اینا همش حاشیه است 
بیخیالش بشین

----------


## E-Beshkani

الان فرض کنید من ادییات گرفتم 15 برم امتحان بدم بشه 10 ( گفتم فرض کنین ها )
الان همون 15 نمره اصلی میشه یا جدیده همون 10 رو میزارن برای سوابق؟

----------


## biology115

این دوستمون راست میگه نمیدونم اینجا هستش یا نه

مصوبه ترمیم مال مرداد 94 بود چطور تو این 7 ماه ابلاغ نکردن

حالا که تاثیر قطعی در خطره یه دفعه ابلاغش کردن

دوستان دست از تلاش برندارید به هرکدوم از نماینده ها که میتونین زنگ بزنید

ممکنه سال دیگه ترمیم رو هم بردارن خدا رو چه دیدید

بیایین همه با هم تلاش کنیم که این تاثیر معدل رو به کل برداریم ...

----------


## Dr.ali

> الان فرض کنید من ادییات گرفتم 15 برم امتحان بدم بشه 10 ( گفتم فرض کنین ها )
> الان همون 15 نمره اصلی میشه یا جدیده همون 10 رو میزارن برای سوابق؟


هر نمره ای که بالاتر باشه *همون برای سنجش ارسال میشه*​! توی کارنامه تغییری پیدا نمیکنه

----------


## ata.beheshti

> دوستان الان دیگه ترمیم هم اجرا شده
> 
> ولی کسی نمیدونه که دیگران چجوری نمره میارن
> 
> منظورم اینه که بازم احتمال تقلب و فروش سوالات هست
> 
> به خداوندی خدا قسم اگه تاثیر رو بردارن خیلی بهتر از تاثیر قطعی + ترمیم هست ...


فعلا همینو درست برگزار کنن از سرمونم زیاده

----------


## saj8jad

بیچاره اونایی که دی ماه الکی دیپ مجدد گرفتن و وقتشون هدر رفت ، حالا باید وقت بذارن خرداد ترمیم معدل بزنن  :Yahoo (100):  

خیلی شیک و مجلسی این آموزش و پرورش با این سیاست های مسخره و خنده دارش باید بره تو افق محو بشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mraday

الان چجوري من بايد ثبت نام كنم ميخام اختصاصي ها رو امتحان بدم؟!؟؟ برم مدرسه بزرگسال؟

----------


## farhadcr72

> این دوستمون راست میگه نمیدونم اینجا هستش یا نه
> 
> مصوبه ترمیم مال مرداد 94 بود چطور تو این 7 ماه ابلاغ نکردن
> 
> حالا که تاثیر قطعی در خطره یه دفعه ابلاغش کردن
> 
> دوستان دست از تلاش برندارید به هرکدوم از نماینده ها که میتونین زنگ بزنید
> 
> ممکنه سال دیگه ترمیم رو هم بردارن خدا رو چه دیدید
> ...


اینا خیلی بیشرف و رذلن
باید ب اعتراضا ادامه بدیم

Sent from my LenovoA3300-HV using Tapatalk

----------


## zahra777

> بیچاره اونایی که دی ماه الکی دیپ مجدد گرفتن و وقتشون هدر رفت ، حالا باید وقت بذارن خرداد ترمیم معدل بزنن  
> 
> خیلی شیک و مجلسی این آموزش و پرورش با این سیاست های مسخره و خنده دارش باید بره تو افق محو بشه


انشاالله که محو که هیچ منفجر بشه این همه مارو امسال مسخره کردند

----------


## Dr.ali

> این دوستمون راست میگه نمیدونم اینجا هستش یا نه
> 
> مصوبه ترمیم مال مرداد 94 بود چطور تو این 7 ماه ابلاغ نکردن
> 
> حالا که تاثیر قطعی در خطره یه دفعه ابلاغش کردن
> 
> دوستان دست از تلاش برندارید به هرکدوم از نماینده ها که میتونین زنگ بزنید
> 
> ممکنه سال دیگه ترمیم رو هم بردارن خدا رو چه دیدید
> ...


اولاً تا الآن لنگ آیین نامه اجراییش بودن :Yahoo (1): در ثانی! شما اگه تونستی کلاً تأثیر معدل رو برداری دیگه نمیخواد کنکور بدی! من صحبت میکنم بری داروی شهید بهشتی قبولت کنن! :Yahoo (4): برادر من! تأثیر معدل در کنکور مال سال 86 به اینور بوده! چجوری میخوای برش دارید!؟ مثل این میمونه دولت بگه سال آینده مالیات رو کاهش میده! شدنیه؟!؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## farhadcr72

> الان چجوري من بايد ثبت نام كنم ميخام اختصاصي ها رو امتحان بدم؟!؟؟ برم مدرسه بزرگسال؟


عجله نکن فعلا ابلاغ شده تا اجراش ۱۰تا ازمون و خطا میکنن شک نکن فقط بصبر

Sent from my LenovoA3300-HV using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr Sky

_بیخیال ابطال معدل نشید...بازم به نماینده پیام بدید...._

----------


## Dr.ali

> الان چجوري من بايد ثبت نام كنم ميخام اختصاصي ها رو امتحان بدم؟!؟؟ برم مدرسه بزرگسال؟


بله...ولی الآن نه! حد اقل از بیست فروردین به بعد! تا به کلیه ادارات ابلاغ بشه و جلسه تفهیمی برای کارشناسان متوسطه برگزار بشه طول داره...

----------


## Amir h

خب حالا اگه اجرا شه که خوبه دیگه بریم بخونیم واسه نهایی

----------


## saj8jad

> الان چجوري من بايد ثبت نام كنم ميخام اختصاصي ها رو امتحان بدم؟!؟؟ برم مدرسه بزرگسال؟


اول این بخشنامه رو یه پرینت بزن ببر آموزش و پرورش ناحیه ای که دیپلم گرفتی بگو میخوام ترمیم بزنم ، ببین چی میگن ، چون ممکنه هنوز بخشنامه به دستشون نرسیده باشه به دلایلی  :Yahoo (4): 

بعدش آره باید بری مدرسه بزرگسالان ثبت نام کنی و امتحان بدی

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_عاغا باید حتما مدرک پیش دانشگاهی داشت؟؟_

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> فعلا همینو درست برگزار کنن از سرمونم زیاده


دقیقا این عوضیا این قانونو گذاشتن که بیخیال موضوع اصلی یعنی مجلس و رای و تاثیر مثبت یا حذف تاثیر بشیم
این چند ماه کجا بودن؟
چرا برای دی ترمیم رو اجرا نکردن؟
من که ازشون نمیگذرم ، خدا ازشون نگذره

----------


## Dr.ali

> بیچاره اونایی که دی ماه الکی دیپ مجدد گرفتن و وقتشون هدر رفت ، حالا باید وقت بذارن خرداد ترمیم معدل بزنن  
> 
> خیلی شیک و مجلسی این آموزش و پرورش با این سیاست های مسخره و خنده دارش باید بره تو افق محو بشه


من میگم بجای ساختمانش گندم بکاریم حاضرم خودم بیام بیل بزنم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> _عاغا باید حتما مدرک پیش دانشگاهی داشت؟؟_


مدرک پیش دانشگاهی نیازی نیست داداش  :Yahoo (1):  

*ریز نمرات دیپلم* + *گواهینامه موقت 6 ماه دیپلم*

----------


## Dr.ali

> _عاغا باید حتما مدرک پیش دانشگاهی داشت؟؟_


توی آیین نامه اومده *گواهی موقت پایان تحصیلات...*این بندش ابهام داره...

----------


## biology115

دوستان بیخیال نشید

به هرکس میتونید بازم پیام بدید که حداقل مثبت بشه ...

----------


## Tzar

لعنت به باعث و بانیش 
فقط برای بستن دهن ما این ترمیم رو گذاشتن ،دو روز دیگه هم میگن خب دوستان ترمیم بهتر از تاثیر مثبت یا حذف تاثیره !!!!


فرستاده شده از GT-I9070ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## saj8jad

> خب حالا اگه اجرا شه که خوبه دیگه بریم بخونیم واسه نهایی


تو اوج جمع بندی کنکور میخوای واسه نهایی بخونی داداش؟!  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## biology115

منم که میگم 

تو اوج جمع بندی که میتونه یا کی حالشو داره بره دینی و ... تشریحی امتحان بده

دوستان بیایین بخیال نشیم

به هر کسی میتونید پیام بدید تماس بگیرید که رای منفی بدن 

از کجا معلوم واسه نهایی دوباره مشکلی پیش نیاد ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Masoume

اوووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووو بابا چ خبرررررررررره؟؟؟؟؟؟
عامو ب حرف ما ک گوش نمیدن دعا کنید و امیدوار باشین

----------


## saj8jad

> منم که میگم 
> 
> تو اوج جمع بندی که میتونه یا کی حالشو داره بره دینی و ... تشریحی امتحان بده
> 
> دوستان بیایین بخیال نشیم
> 
> به هر کسی میتونید پیام بدید تماس بگیرید که رای منفی بدن 
> 
> از کجا معلوم واسه نهایی دوباره مشکلی پیش نیاد ؟؟؟؟؟


واقعا عذاب آوره تو اون زمان حساس جمع بندی بخوای دین و زندگی و ادبیات تشریحی بخونی  :Yahoo (114): 

بله احتمالش هست متأسفانه  :Yahoo (77): 

ولی به نظرم تاثیر معدل ابطال میشه چون قانون مشکلی نداره ، نحوه اجرای قانون اشتباه بود ، خلاصه در بدترین حالت تاثیر مثبت میشه  :Yahoo (1): 

ولی دوستان باز هم سعی کنید نماینده ها رو قانع کنید که به استفساریه رأی منفی بدن  :Yahoo (1):  خیلی تاثیر داره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ali2015

بچه هااز کجا مطمین هستید خرداد اجرا میشه

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> لعنت به باعث و بانیش 
> فقط برای بستن دهن ما این ترمیم رو گذاشتن ،دو روز دیگه هم میگن خب دوستان ترمیم بهتر از تاثیر مثبت یا حذف تاثیره !!!!
> 
> 
> فرستاده شده از GT-I9070ِ من با Tapatalk


دو روزه دیگه؟
نظراتو بخون
همین الان دارن میگن بهتره

----------


## saj8jad

> بچه از کجا مطمین هستید خرداد اجرا میشه


حتما اجرا میشه داداش  :Yahoo (1):  ، خود وزیر آموزش و پرورش بخشنامه رو ابلاغ کرده  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## EXCELSIOR

اگه یکی تو ذهنش باشه که سال بعد هم پشت کنکور بمونه...بره نهایی بده و جبران کنه!
اما اگه نمیخواد دوباره فلاکت تغییر کتابها و ادا بازیهای سازمان سنجش و مجلس و دیوان رو تجربه کنه=>از این 4 ماه طلایی استفاده کنه که بخدا میتونه معدلشم تا جبران کنه

----------


## biology115

> واقعا عذاب آوره تو اون زمان حساس جمع بندی بخوای دین و زندگی و ادبیات تشریحی بخونی 
> 
> بله احتمالش هست متأسفانه 
> 
> ولی به نظرم تاثیر معدل ابطال میشه چون قانون مشکلی نداره ، نحوه اجرای قانون اشتباه بود ، خلاصه در بدترین حالت تاثیر مثبت میشه 
> 
> ولی دوستان باز هم سعی کنید نماینده ها رو قانع کنید که به استفساریه رأی منفی بدن  خیلی تاثیر داره


منم امیدوارم که مثبت بشه

چون هرچی که باشه از قطعی بهتره 

خلاصه دوستان ذوق زده نشید ، به تلاش ادامه بدید و افراد بیشتری رو قانع کنید ...

----------


## ali2015

به نظرتون فردا برم اموزش وپرورش یا بعد عید 
بعد عید نگن مهلت تموم شده :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Tzar

> دو روزه دیگه؟
> نظراتو بخون
> همین الان دارن میگن بهتره


منطق اونا واقعا شخص بنده رو کشته : ))))
با چه دلیلی میگن ترمیم خوبه ، اونم تو حساس ترین روزای شاید شاید شاید عمرت  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## pouyasadeghi

ساعت امتحانات نهایی چنده

----------


## atena.kh

خودکنکوررابچسبیدکه وفت بس ناجوانمردانه تنگ است... :Yahoo (68):

----------


## saj8jad

> به نظرتون فردا برم اموزش وپرورش یا بعد عید 
> بعد عید نگن مهلت تموم شده


اگر میتونی و وقت داری همین فردا برو آموزش و پرورش یه خبری چیزی بگیر  :Yahoo (1): 

نه احتمالا تا *آخر فروردین* مهلت ثبت نام باشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## farhadcr72

> منطق اونا واقعا شخص بنده رو کشته : ))))
> با چه دلیلی میگن ترمیم خوبه ، اونم تو حساس ترین روزای شاید شاید شاید عمرت


ترمیم در این شرایط مزخرف ترین چیز ممکنه
ولی بیشرفا کارشون خوب بلدن
دارن کاری میکنن که راهی برا ما نزارن
داد از دست این همه بی عدالتی و حرص خوردن و استرس در این کشور اسلامی

----------


## biology115

> ساعت امتحانات نهایی چنده


ساعت 8 صبح

دوستان کسی میدونه کجا باید بریم امتحان بدیم ؟؟؟؟؟

مدرسه خودمون ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## atena.kh

> ساعت امتحانات نهایی چنده


مااخرنفهمیدیم پارسال شهرکرددندون گرفت یانه!!قرارم بودکه70درصداچهارمحالی بگیرن اخرچی شد؟!

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط atena.kh


خودکنکوررابچسبیدکه وفت بس ناجوانمردانه تنگ است...


اگه نمرات رو ترمیم کنیم دیگه لازم نیست هر درس رو 15 یا 20 درصد بیشتر از معدل 19 بزنیم_

----------


## saj8jad

> ساعت امتحانات نهایی چنده


*8 صبح* شروع میشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> ساعت 8 صبح
> 
> دوستان کسی میدونه کجا باید بریم امتحان بدیم ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> مدرسه خودمون ؟؟؟؟؟


احتمالا حوزه امتحانات نهایی همون مدرسه بزرگسالانی که ثبت نام میکنی باشه  :Yahoo (1): 

ممکنه هم بفرستنتون یه مدرسه دیگه ای  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> منطق اونا واقعا شخص بنده رو کشته : )))) با چه دلیلی میگن ترمیم خوبه ، اونم تو حساس ترین روزای شاید شاید شاید عمرت


  آموزش و پرورشم چون میدونه همچین آدمایی وجود دارن اومده بعد چند ماه قانونی که راحت میتونست دی اجرا کنه رو داره اجزا میکنه که حواس همه از مجلس و تاثیر + و ... پرت بشه و بگن حالا که ترمیم گذاشتیم دیگه تاثیر قطعیه ، شمام برید یه ماه مونده به کنکور امتحان تشریحی بدید

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط SunOS


آموزش و پرورشم چون میدونه همچین آدمایی وجود دارن اومده بعد چند ماه قانونی که راحت میتونست دی اجرا کنه رو داره اجزا میکنه که حواس همه از مجلس و تاثیر + و ... پرت بشه و بگن حالا که ترمیم گذاشتیم دیگه تاثیر قطعیه ، شمام برید یه ماه مونده به کنکور امتحان تشریحی بدید


ترمیم معدل فقط واسه کسایی که امسال کنکور دومشون هست متاسفانه یکم بد شده....96 به بعدی ها میتونن دی ماه یا شهریور هم ثبت نام بکنند....
.
.البته کسی که تا الان خوب درس خونده این امتحانات مالی نیست برا...در هر صورت از هیچی بهتره_

----------


## Enigma

از صد تا فحش ****  بدتره.
آموزش و پرورش عزیز خر خودتی.

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_واقعا متاسفم....._

----------


## DR Matrix

اقا چی به چیه، این عمادیه بیشرف کدوم قبری بوده چرا ول کن نیست

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

بس ناجوان مردانه منتظر خبر تاثیر قطعی معدل باشین دوستان ...
سیاسیون کارشون رو بلدن که سیاسی شدن !

----------


## biology115

خداوکیلی دیگه حالم بهم میخوره ...

----------


## mpaarshin

ا چطوريه؟؟ واسه كنكور ٩٥ ميشه استفاده كرد؟؟ اگر خرداد بديم نمرات ارسال ميشن به سنجش؟؟ يكي جواب بده

----------


## biology115

> ا چطوريه؟؟ واسه كنكور ٩٥ ميشه استفاده كرد؟؟ اگر خرداد بديم نمرات ارسال ميشن به سنجش؟؟ يكي جواب بده



گویا همینطوره ولی با احتمال زیاد با تاثیر قطعی ...

----------


## saj8jad

> بس ناجوان مردانه منتظر خبر تاثیر قطعی معدل باشین دوستان ...
> سیاسیون کارشون رو بلدن که سیاسی شدن !


هنوز هیچی مشخص نیست داداش  :Yahoo (1): 

همه چیز در دست کمیسیون آموزش مجلس هستش ، امیدوارم بتونیم قانعشون کنیم بخیال بشن  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## saj8jad

دوستان این ترمیم معدل رو از شهریور ماه امسال وزیر خبرش رو داده بود که الان ابلاغ کردن  :Yahoo (1):  

ربطی به ابطال تاثیر معدل یا قطعی کردن تاثیر معدل در کنکور و این حاشیه های اخیر نداره  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## mpaarshin

تو خرداد خیلی ریسکیه فقط هم یکبار میشه واقعا باید با اطمینان خاطر شرکت کرد

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr Sky

_ربطی به موضوع ابطال نداره......چون دلیل ابطال معدل نبود امتحانات نهایی در 3 سال تحصیله. نه فرصت جبران و ترمیم....
.
البته چون بعضی از مسولین منطق حالیشون نیست فکر کنم ربط داشته باشه_

----------


## saj8jad

> تو خرداد خیلی ریسکیه فقط هم یکبار میشه واقعا باید با اطمینان خاطر شرکت کرد
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


آره خرداد واقعا خیلی زمان حساس و مهمی هستش  :Yahoo (100):  

اونم در اوج دوران جمع بندی کنکور بخوای بشینی ادبیات و دینی تشریحی بخونی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## biology115

> تو خرداد خیلی ریسکیه فقط هم یکبار میشه واقعا باید با اطمینان خاطر شرکت کرد
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


تازه از کجا معلوم دوباره یه اتفاق واسه شخص نیافته ...

----------


## saj8jad

> _ربطی به موضوع ابطال نداره......چون دلیل ابطال معدل نبود امتحانات نهایی در 3 سال تحصیله. نه فرصت جبران و ترمیم....
> .
> __البته چون بعضی از مسولین منطق حالیشون نیست فکر کنم ربط داشته باشه___


بله شدیدا موافقم  :Yahoo (4):  

متأسفانه با این کار وزیر آموزش و پرورش بهانه خوبی جور شد تا بتونن تاثیر معدل رو قطعی کنن  :Yahoo (110): 

ولی بازم با در نظر گرفتن ترمیم معدل اعمال سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور بر خلاف قانون مصوب مجلس هستش ولی خب اینا کلا این حرفا حالیشون نی  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## biology115

خب اگه تاثیر معدل تو مجلس رای نیاره

بازم میتونن اعمالش کنن  ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> تازه از کجا معلوم دوباره یه اتفاق واسه شخص نیافته ...


دیگه اینا این حرفا حالیشون نی داداش  :Yahoo (4):  ، طرف باید حسابی مواظب باشه اتفاقی واسش نیافته  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> دوستان این ترمیم معدل رو از شهریور ماه امسال وزیر خبرش رو داده بود که الان ابلاغ کردن  
> 
> ربطی به ابطال تاثیر معدل یا قطعی کردن تاثیر معدل در کنکور و این حاشیه های اخیر نداره


*داداش سجاد شما که همیشه پیگیر خبر های جورواجور سیاسی و اقتصادی و... کشور هستی باید بدونی که این دم عیدی که کسی سر کار هم نمیره چه دلیلی داره آ.پ یهو یادش افتاده که این موضوع رو ابلاغ کنه ! 
این تنها کاری بود که ازشون برمیومد تا بتونن بوسیله این ترفند به نماینده های مجلس القا کنن که ؛ خوب , اینجوری که ورق برمیگرده و همه چی میشه به سود معدل پایینا پس ما هم بیایم رای بدیم به تاثیر مستقیم معدل تا نه سیخ بسوزه نه کباب ! این اسمش سیاسته !!! صد درصد شما شک نکن آموزش پرورش فقط به این هدف این بخشنامه رو ابلاغ کرده که رای مجلس ضایعشون نکنه ! چون درصورتی که این ابطال اجرا بشه کل مجموعه آموزش و پرورش حیثیتش به باد میره ! 20 سال تلاش کردن کنکور رو بردارن که قدرت نمایی کنن حالا به این سادگی به نظرتون ول کن ماجرا میشن ؟!*

----------


## saj8jad

> خب اگه تاثیر معدل تو مجلس رای نیاره
> 
> بازم میتونن اعمالش کنن  ؟؟؟؟؟


اگر رأی نیاره عالیه  :Yahoo (1): 

خیر نمیتونن اعمال کنن و رأی دیوان عدالت اجرا میشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## biology115

خب پس ما هم باید نماینده ها + اعضای کمیسیون رو راضی کنیم که رای ندن بهش ...

----------


## saj8jad

> *داداش سجاد شما که همیشه پیگیر خبر های جورواجور سیاسی و اقتصادی و... کشور هستی باید بدونی که این دم عیدی که کسی سر کار هم نمیره چه دلیلی داره آ.پ یهو یادش افتاده که این موضوع رو ابلاغ کنه ! 
> این تنها کاری بود که ازشون برمیومد تا بتونن بوسیله این ترفند به نماینده های مجلس القا کنن که ؛ خوب , اینجوری که ورق برمیگرده و همه چی میشه به سود معدل پایینا پس ما هم بیایم رای بدیم به تاثیر مستقیم معدل تا نه سیخ بسوزه نه کباب ! این اسمش سیاسته !!! صد درصد شما شک نکن آموزش پرورش فقط به این هدف این بخشنامه رو ابلاغ کرده که رای مجلس ضایعشون نکنه ! چون درصورتی که این ابطال اجرا بشه کل مجموعه آموزش و پرورش حیثیتش به باد میره ! 20 سال تلاش کردن کنکور رو بردارن که قدرت نمایی کنن حالا به این سادگی به نظرتون ول کن ماجرا میشن ؟!*


بله داداش حق باشماست ، آموزش و پرورش خیلی داره سنگ اندازی میکنه تا سوابق به طور قطعی در کنکور اعمال بشه  :Yahoo (75): 

به هر حال امیدوارم نمایندگان و اعضای کمیسیون آموزش به این استفساریه رأی منفی بدن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> خب پس ما هم باید نماینده ها + اعضای کمیسیون رو راضی کنیم که رای ندن بهش ...


بله داداش قانع کردن نماینده برای اینکه به این استفساریه رأی منفی بدن تنها راهی هستش که میتونیم در حال حاضر انجام بدیم  :Yahoo (1):  

ان شاء الله که این استفساریه رأی نمیاره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> بله داداش حق باشماست ، آموزش و پرورش خیلی داره سنگ اندازی میکنه تا سوابق به طور قطعی در کنکور اعمال بشه 
> 
> به هر حال امیدوارم نمایندگان و اعضای کمیسیون آموزش به این استفساریه رأی منفی بدن


*همونقد که واسه ما مهمه ابطال بشه این طرح ؛ 10 برابرش واسه آموزش پرورش مهمه که یه پیروزی سیاسی توی دیپلماسی آموزش بدست بیاره با این طرح ! صددرصد آموزش پرورش کوتاه نمیاد ؛ این ترمیم فقط و فقط وفقط یه ترفند سیاسی بود که دادن واسه برگردوندن رای مجلس ؛ و احتمالا احساس خطر کردن که اینکارو کردن و تقریبا میتونه نشونه خوبی هم باشه ! میتونید بپرسین که این طرح چقدر طرح هزینه بری هست ! چند نفر ساعت کار باید بشه چقدر هزینه باید بشه تا این طرح موفق باشه !* *
به نظرم دوستان به این طرح هم زیاد زیاد دل خوش نباشن ! دوستان گوشه ذهنشون احتمالش رو در نظر داشته باشن که شاید بعد از رای مجلس این طرح هم ملغی بشه ! یادتون نره که اینجا تو این مملکت هر اتفاقی قابل انتظاره....*

----------


## mpaarshin

اصن این ترمیم معلچم نیست واسه کنکور ۹۵ هست یا نه مثلا خرداد امتحان میدی بعدش نمرات اخه ارسال میشن؟؟ چون باید حتما اون نمرات ارسال شن اگه وقت نشه و نفرستن که ترمیم‌هم پر میشه
موضوع ترمیم هم ربطی به تاثیر معدل نداره و‌رای مجلس نداره

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## biology115

> *همونقد که واسه ما مهمه ابطال بشه این طرح ؛ 10 برابرش واسه آموزش پرورش مهمه که یه پیروزی سیاسی توی دیپلماسی آموزش بدست بیاره با این طرح ! صددرصد آموزش پرورش کوتاه نمیاد ؛ این ترمیم فقط و فقط وفقط یه ترفند سیاسی بود که دادن واسه برگردوندن رای مجلس ؛ و احتمالا احساس خطر کردن که اینکارو کردن و تقریبا میتونه نشونه خوبی هم باشه ! میتونید بپرسین که این طرح چقدر طرح هزینه بری هست ! چند نفر ساعت کار باید بشه چقدر هزینه باید بشه تا این طرح موفق باشه !* *
> به نظرم دوستان به این طرح هم زیاد زیاد دل خوش نباشن ! دوستان گوشه ذهنشون احتمالش رو در نظر داشته باشن که شاید بعد از رای مجلس این طرح هم ملغی بشه ! یادتون نره که اینجا تو این مملکت هر اتفاقی قابل انتظاره....*


این دوستمون راست میگه

تا میتونید به نماینده ها و اعضای کمیسیون پیام بدید

از طریق واتساپ ، تلگرام ، حضوری ، کفتر نامه بر 

هرچی که دم دستتونه

دریافت هم گفته نتیجه به خود شما بستگی داره ...

----------


## Amir h

اگه 95 ترمیم شرکت کنی و کنکور 95 هم بدی و کنکور قبول نشی و بخوای کنکور 96 بدی سوابقت تو 96 همین نمرات ترمیم شدت هست یا نمرات دیپلمت؟؟؟؟

----------


## biology115

دوستان اگه تاثیر معدل امسال باطل نشد

سال های دیگه توپ هم نمیتونه تکونش بده ها ...

----------


## rahaz

با اینکه معدلم افتضاحه و خواستاراین طرح بودم اما اصلا شرکت نمیکنم

----------


## rahaz

فقط یه چیزی بنظرتون فقط همین یه فرصته برای ترمیم یا بازم هم برگزار میشه؟؟

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> اصن این ترمیم معلچم نیست واسه کنکور ۹۵ هست یا نه مثلا خرداد امتحان میدی بعدش نمرات اخه ارسال میشن؟؟ چون باید حتما اون نمرات ارسال شن اگه وقت نشه و نفرستن که ترمیم‌هم پر میشه
> موضوع ترمیم هم ربطی به تاثیر معدل نداره و‌رای مجلس نداره
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


*دوست عزیز سیاست توی این مملکت نشون داده که این موضوع فقط و فقط و فقط برمیگرده به برگردوندن رای مجلس به سودد آموزش پرورش ! اگه این طرح ابطال اجرا بشه کل مجموعه آموزش پرورش مزحکه میشه ! آموزش پرورش متهم پروندس و باید به این موضوع پاسخ بده و غرامت زیان ها رو پرداخت کنه ! دیوان عدالت یه محکمه دولتی هست که یه شخص رو جریمه نمیکنه بلکه یه سازمان و حیثیت و آبروی چندین سالش رو به پای میز محاکمه میکشونه ! چیزی نیست که آموزش پرورشی ها بشینن و نگاه کنن تا به ضررشون رای داده بشه ! ازتون درخواست دارم برین از یه نفر که آموزش پرورشی قدیم بوده باشه بپرسین ! (بابای خودم قدیم معاون آموزش و پرورش منطقه بود ) تا واستون توضیح بده که اینکه ابطال رای نیاره چه پیروزی بزرگی برای آموزش و پرورش محسوب میشه ! چقدر در طول این 20 سال تلاش کردن که کنکور رو حذف کنن ! چقدر هزینه کردن تا کنکور از دست سنجش دربیاد ! و حالا بیان دست روی دست بزارن تا چنتا بچه مث ما کل زحمتشون رو برباد بدن ؟ این موقع سال تشریف ببرین ادارت ببینید کی حوصله میکنه قلم دستش بگیره که تازه بیان بخشنامه بفرستن واسه مدارس ؟ غیر از اینه که چون آموزش پرورش 6 فروردین باز میشه و اونموقع دیگه وقتی واسه بخشنامه به مدارس نیست چون مدارس کلا بستن , اینو دادان که اونموقع از مجلس رکب نخورن ؟!*

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط rahaz


فقط یه چیزی بنظرتون فقط همین یه فرصته برای ترمیم یا بازم هم برگزار میشه؟؟


خرداد.شهریور.دی......هر سال برگزار میشه
.
.
.
:-|_

----------


## biology115

> *دوست عزیز سیاست توی این مملکت نشون داده که این موضوع فقط و فقط و فقط برمیگرده به برگردوندن رای مجلس به سودد آموزش پرورش ! اگه این طرح ابطال اجرا بشه کل مجموعه آموزش پرورش مزحکه میشه ! آموزش پرورش متهم پروندس و باید به این موضوع پاسخ بده و غرامت زیان ها رو پرداخت کنه ! دیوان عدالت یه محکمه دولتی هست که یه شخص رو جریمه نمیکنه بلکه یه سازمان و حیثیت و آبروی چندین سالش رو به پای میز محاکمه میکشونه ! چیزی نیست که آموزش پرورشی ها بشینن و نگاه کنن تا به ضررشون رای داده بشه ! ازتون درخواست دارم برین از یه نفر که آموزش پرورشی قدیم بوده باشه بپرسین ! (بابای خودم قدیم معاون آموزش و پرورش منطقه بود ) تا واستون توضیح بده که اینکه ابطال رای نیاره چه پیروزی بزرگی برای آموزش و پرورش محسوب میشه ! چقدر در طول این 20 سال تلاش کردن که کنکور رو حذف کنن ! چقدر هزینه کردن تا کنکور از دست سنجش دربیاد ! و حالا بیان دست روی دست بزارن تا چنتا بچه مث ما کل زحمتشون رو برباد بدن ؟ این موقع سال تشریف ببرین ادارت ببینید کی حوصله میکنه قلم دستش بگیره که تازه بیان بخشنامه بفرستن واسه مدارس ؟ غیر از اینه که چون آموزش پرورش 6 فروردین باز میشه و اونموقع دیگه وقتی واسه بخشنامه به مدارس نیست چون مدارس کلا بستن , اینو دادان که اونموقع از مجلس رکب نخورن ؟!*


خب حالا چاره چیه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Chandler Bing

بد جور بلاتکلیفیم
اصن معلوم نیست تاثیر هست ، نیست
الانم که ترمیم گذاشتن
این چه وضعیه آخه
سرنوشتمون افتاده دست یه مشت بی کفایت

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> خب حالا چاره چیه ؟؟؟؟؟


*
چاره همونیه که روز اولی که این ابطال خبرش منتشر شد گفتم و همه حالا که دیقه نوده رفتن دنبالش ! فقط مجلس !!! 
اگه رای مجلس هم به سود آموزش پرورش شد فقط و فقط وفقط یه نفر دیگه هست که میتونه کاری کنه که اون هم آقای روحانی هست ! فعلا لازم نیست آقای روحانی چیزی بگه ولی اگه رای مجلس شد تاثیر قطعی فقط یه نفر توی کل ایران میتونه درخواست بده که نماینده هایی که الان قبول شدن دوباره موضوع رو تفسیر کنن و اونم آقای روحانی هست !
البته وزیر علوم هم هست ولی ایشون خودش مخالف سرسخت اینه که ابطال اجرا بشه !!!*

----------


## biology115

دوستان شنیدید که چی گفت

فقط مجلس

به همه پیام بدید ...

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_عاغا همین الان مشاور کارنامه ۲۰ گفت تاثیر مثبته_

----------


## farhadcr72

> _عاغا همین الان مشاور کارنامه ۲۰ گفت تاثیر مثبته_


خخخخخخ
اون منبع موثقت تو حلقم

Sent from my LenovoA3300-HV using Tapatalk

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> _عاغا همین الان مشاور کارنامه ۲۰ گفت تاثیر مثبته_


*آخه وقتی مجلس رایشو نداده این بنده خدا از کجا میدونه ؟ 
بله درسته تا مجلس رایشو نده + ه چون سنجش هم گفته ولی حرف آخر => رای مجلس !*

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_آره باید مجلس رای نهایی رو بگه ولی خوب طرف مشاور بزرگیه حتما خبری داشته_

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> _آره باید مجلس رای نهایی رو بگه ولی خوب طرف مشاور بزرگیه حتما خبری داشته_


*خوب درست گفته ! الان در حال حاضر توی این لحظه تاثیر + ه ! چون سنجش گفته !!! 
ولی ادامش رو این آقای مشاور بزرگ نمیگه !!!  
مجلس گفته تاثیر معدل در کنکور 95 طبق رای دیوان محترم عدالت اداری + هست و ما هم از این رای تمکین میکنیم* *تا وقتی که مجلس متن استفساریه رو منتشر کنه !*

----------


## nahid

سلام.
اون وکیلی ک از حقوق ما کنکوری ها در رابطه با معدل دفاع کرد ادرس پیجش اینه. لطفا فالو کنید و ازشون کمک بخواین konkur.vakil

----------


## idealist

> *دوست عزیز سیاست توی این مملکت نشون داده که این موضوع فقط و فقط و فقط برمیگرده به برگردوندن رای مجلس به سودد آموزش پرورش ! اگه این طرح ابطال اجرا بشه کل مجموعه آموزش پرورش مزحکه میشه ! آموزش پرورش متهم پروندس و باید به این موضوع پاسخ بده و غرامت زیان ها رو پرداخت کنه ! دیوان عدالت یه محکمه دولتی هست که یه شخص رو جریمه نمیکنه بلکه یه سازمان و حیثیت و آبروی چندین سالش رو به پای میز محاکمه میکشونه ! چیزی نیست که آموزش پرورشی ها بشینن و نگاه کنن تا به ضررشون رای داده بشه ! ازتون درخواست دارم برین از یه نفر که آموزش پرورشی قدیم بوده باشه بپرسین ! (بابای خودم قدیم معاون آموزش و پرورش منطقه بود ) تا واستون توضیح بده که اینکه ابطال رای نیاره چه پیروزی بزرگی برای آموزش و پرورش محسوب میشه ! چقدر در طول این 20 سال تلاش کردن که کنکور رو حذف کنن ! چقدر هزینه کردن تا کنکور از دست سنجش دربیاد ! و حالا بیان دست روی دست بزارن تا چنتا بچه مث ما کل زحمتشون رو برباد بدن ؟ این موقع سال تشریف ببرین ادارت ببینید کی حوصله میکنه قلم دستش بگیره که تازه بیان بخشنامه بفرستن واسه مدارس ؟ غیر از اینه که چون آموزش پرورش 6 فروردین باز میشه و اونموقع دیگه وقتی واسه بخشنامه به مدارس نیست چون مدارس کلا بستن , اینو دادان که اونموقع از مجلس رکب نخورن ؟!*


*دوست عزیز چرا انقد دایی جان ناپلئونی و تئوی طوطئه ای نگاه میکنی به قضیه؟ ترمیم معدل شهریور ماه به تصویب رسید و مهر ماه به تایید رییس جمهور ، همون موقع هم وزیر اموزش و پرورش مصاحبه کرد گفت ما تا قبل از عید ایین نامه اجراییش رو مینویسیم و ابلاغ میکنیم ، دقت کن اون موقع اصلا حرفی از رای دیوان و ابطال معدل نبوده ، الانم همه چی طبق برنامه پیش رفته. رای مجلس هم بستگی به ما داره.*

----------


## mpaarshin

> *دوست عزیز چرا انقد دایی جان ناپلئونی و تئوی طوطئه ای نگاه میکنی به قضیه؟ ترمیم معدل شهریور ماه به تصویب رسید و مهر ماه به تایید رییس جمهور ، همون موقع هم وزیر اموزش و پرورش مصاحبه کرد گفت ما تا قبل از عید ایین نامه اجراییش رو مینویسیم و ابلاغ میکنیم ، دقت کن اون موقع اصلا حرفی از رای دیوان و ابطال معدل نبوده ، الانم همه چی طبق برنامه پیش رفته. رای مجلس هم بستگی به ما داره.*


اقا حالا نظرت چیه؟؟ واسه کنکور ۹۵ اجرایی میشه؟؟ خرداد امتحان بدیم نمرات میرن سنجش جای نمره قبلیا؟؟ اصن شرکت کنیم نکنیم

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## idealist

> اقا حالا نظرت چیه؟؟ واسه کنکور ۹۵ اجرایی میشه؟؟ خرداد امتحان بدیم نمرات میرن سنجش جای نمره قبلیا؟؟ اصن شرکت کنیم نکنیم
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


*خیلی بعید میدونم برای کنکور 95 این سوابق به سنجش داده بشه
*

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> *دوست عزیز چرا انقد دایی جان ناپلئونی و تئوی طوطئه ای نگاه میکنی به قضیه؟ ترمیم معدل شهریور ماه به تصویب رسید و مهر ماه به تایید رییس جمهور ، همون موقع هم وزیر اموزش و پرورش مصاحبه کرد گفت ما تا قبل از عید ایین نامه اجراییش رو مینویسیم و ابلاغ میکنیم ، دقت کن اون موقع اصلا حرفی از رای دیوان و ابطال معدل نبوده ، الانم همه چی طبق برنامه پیش رفته. رای مجلس هم بستگی به ما داره.*


*من که از خدامه همین باشه که شما میفرمایید! ولی شواهد ...
دیگه حوصله تکرار همون حرفای قبل رو ندارم ! 
هرکی میخواد حرفم رو باور کنه هرکی هم نخواست نظرش محترم ؛ ولی شما فردا تشریف ببر آموزش پرورش ببین چطو همه نشستن جک میگن ! اصن کسی به فکر این حرفا و بخشنامه و این چیزا نیست ای موقع !!*

راستي اگر حرفاي من تئوري توطئه طوره ، بهتره تشريف ببرين تمام پستايي كه از روز اول ابلاغ خبر دادم رو مطالعه بكنيد و بگين كدومش اتفاق نيوفتاد !!!

----------


## biology115

و این داستان همچنان ادامه دارد و ادامه خواهد داشت ...

----------


## محمد امیر

لفن اعضاء کمیسیون آموزش مجلس:١- آقای محمدمهدی زاهدی نماینده کرمان و رییس کمیسیون ٠٩١٢٨١٠٣٨٠۶٢- آقای قاسم جعفری نماینده بجنورد ٠٩١۵٣١١۶٩٠٨٣- آقای ابوالقاسم خسروی نماینده تربت حیدریه ٠٩١۵۵٣١٨٣۶٧۴- آقای قاسم احمدی نماینده نوشهر ٠٩١١١٩۵۴٣٧٨۵- آقای محمود نگهبان سلامی نماینده خواف ٠٩١۵٣٢٨۴١۴۴شماره چند تن از نمایندگان تاثیرگذار مجلس:۱- آقای لاریجانی، رییس مجلس ۰۹۱۲۱۴۸۳۰۰۶۲- آقای ابوترابی ، نایب رئیس مجلس ۰۹۱۲۱۴۸۳۰۲۱۳- آقای دکتر شاهین محمد صادقی نائب رئیس مجلس ۰۹۱۲۲۱۸۵۸۷۸۳- آقای توکلی، نماینده تهران ۰۹۱۲۱۲۷۳۵۳۲۴- آقای مطهری، نماینده تهران ۰۹۱۲۱۱۹۶۲۷۱۵- آقای پزشکیان، نماینده تبریز ۰۹۱۴۴۰۵۱۷۸۶۶- آقای عبدالهی، نماینده زنجان ۰۹۱۲۱۴۸۳۰۵۸۷- آقای فتحی پور، نماینده تبریز ۰۹۱۲۶۹۷۶۰۱۷۸- آقای رسایی، نماینده تهران ۰۹۱۲۳۹۵۴۱۵۶۹- آقای نوباوه، نماینده تهران ۰۹۱۲۱۰۹۶۵۵۳۱۰- آقای قاضی پور، نماینده ارومیه ۰۹۱۴۱۴۱۰۴۱۹



ویرایش توسط meea499 : امروز در ساعت 21:06

----------


## محمد امیر

امروز, 22:53Top | #5071
_StatusOnline_*محمد امیر*

*کاربر انجمن*

رشته تحصیلیتجربی
مقطع تحصیلیفارغ از تحصیل
جنسیتپسر
تاریخ عضویتبهمن 1394

نوشته ها22

امتیاز96

تشکر 69

تشکر شده 520 بار در 255 ارسال


*شماره نماینده های مجلس 
میتونید بهشون تو تلگرام یا وایبر و وا واتس اپ و .... پیام بدید و نظرات و درخواستهاتون رو بگید


شماره تلفن اعضاء کمیسیون آموزش مجلس:
١- آقای محمدمهدی زاهدی نماینده کرمان و رییس کمیسیون ٠٩١٢٨١٠٣٨٠٦ 

٢- آقای قاسم جعفری نماینده بجنورد ٠٩١٥٣١١٦٩٠٨ 

٣- آقای ابوالقاسم خسروی نماینده تربت حیدریه ٠٩١٥٥٣١٨٣٦٧ 

٤- آقای قاسم احمدی نماینده نوشهر ٠٩١١١٩٥٤٣٧٨

٥- آقای محمود نگهبان سلامی نماینده خواف ٠٩١٥٣٢٨٤١٤٤


شماره چند تن از نمایندگان تاثیرگذار مجلس:

1- آقای لاریجانی، رییس مجلس 09121483006

2- آقای ابوترابی ، نایب رئیس مجلس 09121483021

3- آقای دکتر شاهین محمد صادقی نائب رئیس مجلس 09122185878

3- آقای توکلی، نماینده تهران 09121273532

4- آقای مطهری، نماینده تهران 09121196271

5- آقای پزشکیان، نماینده تبریز 09144051786

6- آقای عبدالهی، نماینده زنجان 09121483058

7- آقای فتحی پور، نماینده تبریز 09126976017

8- آقای رسایی، نماینده تهران 09123954156 

9- آقای نوباوه، نماینده تهران 09121096553

10- آقای قاضی پور، نماینده ارومیه 09141410419


شماره تعداد دیگری از نمایندگان مجلس 1

1- آقای مهندس رحمانی نماینده شهرستان تاکستان، عضو تفریق بودجه مجلس 09121483046

2- آقای دکتر داود محمدی نماینده قزوین 09122811507

3- آقای عباس پور نماینده بویین زهرا 09127862086

4- آقای اسماعیلی نماینده زنجان 09121412532

5- آقای علیمردانی نماینده زنجان 09127413560 

6- آقای دکتر خانمحمدی نماینده ابهر 09123819016 

7- آقای حسینی نماینده قزوین 09121691009 

8- آقای دکتر رسول خضری نماینده سردشت و پیرانشهر 09143404483

9- آقای احمد سجادی نماینده سرخس فریمان رضویه واحمداباد 09155037284

10- آقای عثمان احمدی نماینده مهاباد 09143420850

11- آقای مهندس عبدالکریم حسین زاده نماینده نقده و اشنویه 09148787874

12- آقای امید کریمیان نماینده مریوان و سروآباد 09188740792

13- آقای سیدحسین نقوی حسینی نماینده ورامین 09121161915 

14- آقای دکتر عثمانی نماینده بوکان 09121239199

15- آقای دکترحامد قادرمرزی نماینده قروه و دهگلان 09122113890 

16- آقای مهندس عبدالکریم حسین زاده نماینده نقده و اشنویه (سیستم پیامکی) 3000161209

17- آقای کاظم جلالی نماینده شاهرود رییس مرکز پژوهش های مجلس شورا اسلامی 09121461486

18- آقای گروسی نماینده شهریار ملارد و قدس 09121626426

19- آقای دکتر آریایی نژاد نماینده ملایر 09188514072 

20- آقای چهاردولی نماینده ملایر 0989183145759

21- آقای ایرج ندیمی نماینده لاهیجان 09123987900

22- آقای دکتر شهریاری نماینده مردم زاهدان و رییس کمیسیون بهداشت مجلس 09121125902

23- آقای مجید جلیل نماینده لردگان 09121540207 

24- آقای منصوری نماینده زرین شهر 09133114388

25- آقای قاضی زاده هاشمی نماینده مشهد 09121315052

26- آقای زاکانی نماینده تهران 09123209886

27- آقای سید شهاب الدین صدر 09122996065

28- آقای هاشمی، نماینده میناب، رودان جاسک، سیریک (شرق هرمزگان) 09173616532

29- آقای لاهوتی نماینده فعال مجلس 09111442301

30 – آقای جراره (نماینده هرمزگان) 09177610079

31- آقای احمد جباری نماینده مردم بندرلنگه بستک و پارسیان 09171643246

32- آقای ثروتی نماینده بجنورد 09151108254

33- آقای حاج عیسی دارایی نماینده اندیمشک خوزستان 09161400182

34- آقای ناصر عاشوری نماینده فومن 09121593619

35- آقای عبدالله سامری نماینده خرمشهر 09163337639

36- آقای دکتر شهریاری نماینده زاهدان و رییس کمسیون بهداشت مجلس 09121125902

37- آقای مهندس پاپی نماینده دزفول 09373504485

38- آقای یونس اسدی نماینده مشگین شهر 09143540553

39- آقای دکترعباس مقتدایی سخنگوی کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات و نماینده اصفهان 09133113347

40- آقای دکتر کامران نماینده ی اصفهان 09131050905

41- خانم اخوان نماینده ی حقوقی مجلس 09121482319

42- آقای سبحانی فر نماینده سبزوار 09121509612

43- آقای محسنی نماینده سبزوار ۰۹۱۲۱۷۵۰۵۲۸

44- آقای قاضی زاده نماینده مشهد 09121315052

45- آقای کریمی قدوسی نماینده مشهد 09153145996

46- حجت اله ابویسانی مشاور معاون وزیر 09126112315
​شماره تلفن نمایندگان مجلس شورای اسلامی
1-دکتر حسن کامران نماینده ی اصفهان وعضو کمسیون امنیت ملی 09131050905 
2-خانم نیره اخوان نماینده ی اصفهان و همسر دکتر کامران 091214823193-عطاءالله سلطانی نماینده ی رزن ورییس کمیته ی آموزش وپرورش مجلس091831484944-امیر خجسته نماینده ی مردم همدان091811115075-بخش نیمروزی رادیو ایران:02122164464 -300006106-خبرگزاری فارس:02188910500 –info@farsnews.com7-تماس با خبر 2030002030 – تلفن:021221648198-تماس با نشریه ی نگاه: 02182282119 – پیامک 300012 – negah@medu.ir 9-مرکز پاسخگوی وزارت:0218228800010-دفتر مدیر کل بازرسی وشکایات وزارت آموزش وپرورش:02188800215
11- شماره تماس دکتر هروی نایب رییس کمسیون آموزش شماره ی ایشان 09155195273ا12- شماره دکتر شاهین محمد صادقی نائب رئیس مجلس و عضو هیئت رئیس ه 0912218587813- شماره ثروتی نماینده فعال بجنورد خراسان شمالی 0915110825414- تلفن دکتر خسروی 09373456790 
15- شماره دکتر فیاضی 0935356789016- شماره حاج عیسی دارایی نماینده اندیمشک خوزستان اینه- 0916140018217- شماره ناصر عاشوری - نماینده شهرستان فومن - 0912159361918- نماینده ی محترم خرمشهر جناب آقای عبدالله سامری 0916333763919- شماره همراه دکتر شهریاری نماینده زاهدان و رییس کمسیون بهداشت مجلس 09121125902 
20- شماره آقای ابوالقاسم جراره 0917761007921- مهندس پاپی نماینده دزفول خوزستان - شماره 0937350448522- شماره جناب آقای کریمیانی نماینده شهرستانهای مریوان و سروآباد0918874079223- شماره یونس اسدی نماینده شهرستان مشگین شهر0914354055324- نماینده خرمشهر - شماره09166337639 حاج عبدالله سامری 
25- دکتر عباس مقتدایی -سخنگوی کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات و نماینده اصفهان 0913311334726- دکتر کامران نماینده ی اصفهان. 09131050905 
27- خانم اخوان نماینده ی حقوقی مجلس 09121482319
28- فتح الله حسینی نماینده سر پل ذهاب قصرشیرین وگیلان غرب09122122935
29- علی جلیلیان اسلام آباد غرب 09188321675
30- حاج سعید حیدری طیب شهر کرمانشاه 09187213083
31- سید حسین نقوی حسینی 1161915-0912
32- تهران تهران لاله افتخاری3275211-0912
33- فارس شیراز دستغیب سیداحمدرضا 6356716 1122470-0917
34- خوزستان آبادان دهشتی سیدحسین 3222406 6307120-0916
35- آذربایجان شرقی تبریز و آذرشهر و اسکو رحمانی رضا 4149260-0914
36- تهران تهران رسائی حمید 4795415-0912
37- فارس جهرم رضایی‌کوچی محمدرضا7168612-0917
38- تهران تهران زارعی علی‌اصغر 33566270 1256439-0912
39- تهران تهران زاکانی علیرضا 3209886-0912
40- خوزستان شوشتر و گلوند سادات‌ابراهیمی سیدمحمد 1127257-0916
41- نوشهر و چالوس- آقای قاسم احمدی لاشکی - عضو کمیسیون آموزش مجلس نهم 09111954378
42- محمد ابراهیم محبی نماینده سنقر و کلیایی کمیسیون عمران 09183370727
43- وحید احمدی نماینده کنگاور صحنه هرسین بیستون 09126506666
44- فتح الله حسینی نماینده سر پل ذهاب قصرشیرین وگیلان غرب09122122935
45- علی جلیلیان اسلام آباد غرب 09188321675
46- حاج سعید حیدری طیب شهر کرمانشاه 09187213083
47- آذربایجان‌شرقی تبریزوآذرشهرواسکو فرهنگی محمدحسین 4156098-0914

48- فارس شیراز قادری جعفر 7161365-0917
49- آذربایجان‌غربی ارومیه قاضی‌پور نادر 3360236 1410419-39
50-خراسان‌رضوی مشهدوکلات کریمی‌قدوسی جواد 3145996-0915
51- تهران تهران کوچک‌زاده مهدی 1208692-0912
52- گیلان رشت کوچکی‌نژاد جبار 2373215-0911
53- آذربایجان‌شرقی تبریزوآذرشهرواسکو منادی‌سفیدان علیرضا 3154762-0914
54- بوشهر دشتی و تنگستان پورفاطمی سیدمحمدمهدی 1481447-0912
--- شماره تماس نمایندگان اردبیل
55- حقیقت پور09127614143
56- افضلی فرد09143512612
57- پیر موذن09141511515
-- شماره نماینده های کرمانشاه 
58- محمد ابراهیم محبی نماینده سنقر و کلیایی کمیسیون عمران 09183370727
59- وحید احمدی نماینده کنگاور صحنه هرسین بیستون 09126506666
60- فتح الله حسینی نماینده سر پل ذهاب قصرشیرین وگیلان غرب09122122935
61- علی جلیلیان اسلام آباد غرب 09188321675
62- حاج سعید حیدری طیب شهر کرمانشاه 09187213083
63- تهران _ زارعی علی‌اصغر: 33566270 1256439-0912
64- آذربایجان‌شرقی، تبریز و آذرشهر و اسکو _ منادی‌سفیدان علیرضا: 4433618 3154762-0914
65- گیلان _ کوچکی‌نژاد جبار: 4244669 2373215-0911
66- اصفهان _ عباس مقتدایی: 09133113347
67- سلطانی: 09183148494
68- نماینده پاکدشت _ فرهاد بشیری: 09123496821
69- نمایندگان اراک _ سلیمی : 09188663460
70- سلطانی 09183148494 
71- جعفری قاسم 09153116908
72- فیاضی 09111521946 – 09353567890 
73- تهران_ کوچک‌زاده مهدی 1208692-0912
74- میر قسمت موسوی اصل 09121482303
75- منادی علیرضا 3154762-0914
76- یزد_ اسفندیار اختیاری کسنویه 09131515307
77- خسروی 09373456790 
79- عباس قائدرحمت نماینده دورود و ازنا لرستان 09121364385 
80- غلامرضا نوری – بستان آباد 09143011760
​دوره نهم مجلس*

----------


## محمد امیر

بچه ها اینا از آمار معترضان خبردار شدن و به تکاپو افتادن اگه خدای نکرده فقط یک روز دست از تلاش و تماس بردارید فکر میکنند سرد شده اید و موج اعتراضات خوابیده و دیگه کار خودشون را میکنند. از الان اسم نماینده هایی که با آنها حضوری یا تلفنی و یا... صحبت میکنید این جا نکید چون آمار رسیده بلافاصله بعد از اعلام اسامی موافقان تاثیر معدل با همان نماینده تماس میگیرند . از الن هرشب ساعت 9 شب فقط تعداد نماینده هایی را که راضی کردید اعلام کنید تا بقیه انرژی بگیرند و آن ها هم زنگ بزنندو پیام بدهند.یا علی

----------


## hldvlpln

بشخصه وقتی برای کنکور میخونم سوالات تشریحی رو به سادگی پاسخ میدم شمارو نمیدونم. :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## محمد امیر

ادبیات و بینش و عربی  و زبان تشریحی خوندنش پدر آدم رو در میاره

----------


## mahdi100

سلاماقا پیش دانشگاهی ها نمیتونن ترمیم کنن؟

----------


## محمد امیر

*(۲۵ اسفند) متن نامه ی دوّم دکتر سبطی به برخی مجلسی ها:*به نام دانای توانا
مواردی که گواهیست بر ناعدلانه بودن تاثیر معدل در نتایج آزمون ورودی به دانشگاه‌ها
۱- هر سال جمعیت داوطلبان ورود به دانشگاه‌ها متشکل از فارغ‌التحصیلان سال‌های گوناگون است؛ برخلاف کنکور سراسری که تمامی این فارغ‌التحصیلان را با سؤالاتی یکسان مورد سنجش قرار می‌دهد, سؤالات امتحانات نهایی در سال‌های مختلف, متفاوت است؛ بدیهی است که ملاک قراردادن نمرات امتحانات نهایی با درجات دشواری متفاوت در سنجش داوطلبان یک سال، امری به دور از منطق و عدالت است. بی‌شک یکی از دلایلی که در قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو مصوب ۱۳۹۲ نمرات امتحانات استاندارد(نهایی) سه سال پایان تحصیلات متوسطه مجاز به دخالت در نتایج آزمون ورود به دانشگاه‌ها دانسته شده است,کاستن از این معضل ذاتی امتحانات نهایی بوده‌است که با تقلیل سه سال به سال سوم این معضل بسیار شدیدتر چهره خواهدنمود.
۲- درجه ی دشواری و به تبع آن, درجه‌ی تمییز سؤالات امتحانات نهایی بسیار پایین است و درنتیجه معیار مناسبی برای رتبه‌بندی داوطلبان کوشا و مستعد در دست‌یابی به رشته‌محل‌های خاص و پرطرفدار نیست؛ گواه این مدعا چندهزار معدل ۲۰ است که هرساله از سوی وزارت محترم آموزش و پرورش به سازمان سنجش اعلام می‌شود.یعنی درنهایت این نتایج کنکور است که می‌تواند میان دانش‌آموزان طرازاول کشور تفکیک ایجاد نماید و دخالت دادن معدل درنتایج آزمون سراسری فقط مخل تأثیرگذاری شفاف و عادلانه‌ی نتیجه کنکور در رتبه‌بندی داوطلبان است.
۳- تجربه نشان داده است که امنیت برگزاری امتحانات نهایی قابل اعتماد نیست و از زمان تاثیرگذاری قطعی نمرات نهایی در نتایج ازمون سراسری، دامنه ی تقلبات به شکل تاسف‌باری افزایش یافته است, در سه مقطع: الف- فروش سوالات امتحانات نهایی پیش از آزمون آن هم به قیمت‌های نازل( چند ده هزار تومان) ب- تقلب دانش‌آموز- دانش‌آموز یا ممتحن- دانش‌آموز سر جلسه آزمون ج- مداخلات انسانی هنگام تصحیح برگه‌های آزمون.روشن است که این معضلات در برگزاری کنکور سراسری جایی ندارد.
۴- تجزیه و تحلیل کارنامه‌های کنکور در سال‌ها ۱۳۹۳ و ۹۴ که با تاثیر خلاف قانون نمرات امتحان نهایی سال سوم داوطلبان در نتیجه آزمون سراسری همراه بوده‌است ، نشان داد که عملا دست‌یابی به رتبه‌های زیر هزار که هدف غایی و دعوای اصلی داوطلبان واقعی است, برای معدل‌های ۱۸ و پایین تر وجود ندارد یا به تلاشی توانفرسا نیازمند است. به عبارتی دانش‌آموزی با معدل ۱۷ حتی اگر در آزمون سراسری بسیار موفق‌تر از دانش‌آموزی با معدل نوزده و نیم ظاهر شود, امکان راه یابی به دانشگاه‌های معتبرتر و رشته‌های پرطرفدارتر را ندارد؛ نمونه‌ی بارز این این امر، آقای رستگار رحمانی است که در سال ۱۳۸۸ برای نخستین بار افتخار کسب رتبه‌ی یک را هم در رشته‌ی تجربی نصیب خود کرد و هم در رشته‌ی زبان‌های خارجی, اما نکته‌ی تأمل‌برانگیز در این جاست که معدل امتحان نهایی این دانش‌آموز ۱۳ بود! معدلی که سازمان سنجش را واداشت بار دیگر از او کنکور بگیرد و این بار موفق تر از بار قبل ظاهر شد! اگر خدای ناخواسته در سال ۸۸ تأثیر غیرقانونی معدل سال سوم بر رتبه کنکور از سوی سازمان محترم سنجش اعمال می‌شد, طبق محاسبات به عمل آمده، رتبه‌ی این نابغه‌ی ملی چیزی حدود ۱۰۰۰ از آب در می‌آمد و چنین استعدادی از تحصیل در رشته‌ی پزشکی در دانشگاه‌های معتبر کشور محروم می‌ماند!
باید توجه داشت که نتایج آزمون سراسری در رتبه‌های زیر سه هزار تفاوت‌های بسیار ظریفی با هم دارد که با داخل شدن تأثیر بیست‌وپنج‌درصدی معدل نهایی، درعمل انچه میان این چندهزار نفر داوطلب برتر تفاوت ایجادمی‌کند همین معدل است. همین نکته‌ی حساس و فنی است که در جمعیت میلیونی داوطلبان، به چشم افراد غیرکارشناس نمی‌آید اما درعمل زمینه‌ساز حق‌کشی‌ها و ناامیدی‌ها و خسارت‌های جبران ناپذیر در میان داوطلبان کوشا و واقعی ورود به مراکز عالی آموزشی گشته‌است.
۵- تجزیه و تحلیل کارنامه‌های کنکور در سال‌های ۱۳۹۱ و ۹۲ که طبق قانونی نانوشته معدل در نتیجه آزمون سراسری تاثیر مثبت داشته‌است،ملاک بودن نتیجه‌ی کنکور در رتبه‌بندی داوطلبان برتر را اثبات می‌کند: در بررسی بیش از ۲۰۰۰ کارنامه‌ی رتبه‌های زیر پنج هزار در سال ۹۲، مشخص شد که تنها در ۲% موارد معدل داوطلبان باعث بهترشدن رتبه‌ی آنان شده‌است.
۶- درنظرسنجی به عمل آمده ظرف این چند روز از قریب به چهار هزار داوطلب کنکور در سایت انتشارات علمی فار و تعدادی از کلاس‌های درس در تهران و شهرستان‌ها، ۷۰% موافق حذف کامل تأثیر معدل در نتایج آزمون سراسری بوده‌اند. ۱۸% با تأثیر مثبت آن موافق بوده‌اند و تنها ۱۲% به تأثیر قطعی معدل رای آری داده‌انددوستان عزیز این نامه ی دکتر سبطی را از طریق فکس / ایمیل / تلگرام/ و یا حضوری به دست تمامی نمایندگان برسانید. مبادا نماینده ای جا بماند. در این شرایط حتی رأی یک نماینده میتواند سرنوشت صدها کنکوری را عوض کند. ببخشید من اینقدر تند حرف میزنم ولی باید بگم آنهایی که تلاش نمیکنند و منتظر تلاش بقیه نشستهاند از بی معرفت ترین و بی عرضه ترین افرادند. عزیزانی که تا الن هیچ تلاشی نکردند بیا و از فردا لا اقل 4 تا نماینده را هم تو راضی کن تا مدیون خودت و بچه ها نباشی. یا علی




*ویرایش پست پاسخ پاسخ با نقل قول   
*

----------


## omidha

سلام

این راسته یا بازهم پدافند غیر عامله ؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> سلاماقا پیش دانشگاهی ها نمیتونن ترمیم کنن؟


سلام داش مهدی

پیش دانشگاهی ها هم میتونن ترمیم معدل شرکت کنند  

*برگه ریزنمرات دیپلم* + *گواهینامه موقت 6 ماهه دیپلم* میخواد

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Y (518):

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> سلام
> 
> این راسته یا بازهم پدافند غیر عامله ؟


فعلا كه پدافند عامله ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام
> 
> این راسته یا بازهم پدافند غیر عامله ؟


سلام داش پارسا

راسته دیگه  :Yahoo (4):  ، پست استارتر 1# رو ندیدی خود وزیر بخشنامش رو ابلاغ کرده دیه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## محمد امیر

وقتی آقای حجازی میگه همه چیز به خودتون بستگی داره پس کوتاه نیان و با قدرت بیشتری به تماس  با نمایندگان ادامه بدید.

----------


## omidha

> سلام داش پارسا
> 
> راسته دیگه  ، پست استارتر 1# رو ندیدی خود وزیر بخشنامش رو ابلاغ کرده دیه


سجاد دادا تا رهبری نگن من خیالم راحت نمیشه . :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi100

سلام داش سجاد گلداش یه دقیقه بیا تلگرام

----------


## Bano.m

شهریورم میشه داد؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## امیر17

ینی نمیشه شهریور امتحان داد ...یکی از آشناهامون خواست براش پیگیر شم ..لطفا جواب بدید.....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیر17


ینی نمیشه شهریور امتحان داد ...یکی از آشناهامون خواست براش پیگیر شم ..لطفا جواب بدید.....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


واسه 95 فقط خرداد....96 به بعد ..دی.شهریور.خرداد..میشه_

----------


## امیر17

مرسی از جوابت
 سالااااار

----------


## _AHMADreza_

الان 100% ترمیم معدل داریم دیگ ؟ :\ یا برای سال دیگس ؟ اگه برای امسال باشه حوزه تصیح داخل شهر خودمون باشه مثل پارسال من پول میدم معدلم 18 19 بشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## محمد امیر

بچه ها خودتونو درگیر ترمیم معدل نکنید. این آقایون باید ترمیم را در دی ماه میذاشتن نه الان که وقت تست زنی است. تازه بچه ها پیش دانشگاهی بیچاره ها چه گناهی کردن که هم برای پیش و هم سوم و هم کنکور باید بخونن. اگه نماینده ها بهانه ترمیم را آوردند براشون توضیح بدید که دیگه واسه ترمیم خیلی دیره و وقت بچه کنکوریها رو خیلی تلف میکنه . یا علی

----------


## محمد امیر

بچه ها فقط برای حذف تاثیر معدل بجنگید. به جان خودم اینا بعدش میان میگن نتیجه را نمیتونن برای کنکور 95 به سنجش برسونن و اونوقت چوب 2 سر طلا میشیم.

----------


## محمد امیر

با موج تماسهاتون با نماینده ها مچ این خدایی نامرد را بخوابونیدو نشون بدید چند مرده حلاجید.

----------


## محمد امیر

میهمانان عزیز سایت شما هم مانند کاربران تلاش کنید و با نماینده ها در تماس باشید. ممنون از همکاری شما.

----------


## محمد امیر

هر وقت انگیزتون برای تماس با نماینده ها کم شد به چهره م  ن  ف  و  ر این شخص نگاه کنید  و به لحظه شکست این چهره فکر کنید.

----------


## محمد امیر

*شماره نماینده های مجلس 
میتونید بهشون تو تلگرام یا وایبر و وا واتس اپ و .... پیام بدید و نظرات و درخواستهاتون رو بگید


شماره تلفن اعضاء کمیسیون آموزش مجلس:
١- آقای محمدمهدی زاهدی نماینده کرمان و رییس کمیسیون ٠٩١٢٨١٠٣٨٠٦ 

٢- آقای قاسم جعفری نماینده بجنورد ٠٩١٥٣١١٦٩٠٨ 

٣- آقای ابوالقاسم خسروی نماینده تربت حیدریه ٠٩١٥٥٣١٨٣٦٧ 

٤- آقای قاسم احمدی نماینده نوشهر ٠٩١١١٩٥٤٣٧٨

٥- آقای محمود نگهبان سلامی نماینده خواف ٠٩١٥٣٢٨٤١٤٤


شماره چند تن از نمایندگان تاثیرگذار مجلس:

1- آقای لاریجانی، رییس مجلس 09121483006

2- آقای ابوترابی ، نایب رئیس مجلس 09121483021

3- آقای دکتر شاهین محمد صادقی نائب رئیس مجلس 09122185878

3- آقای توکلی، نماینده تهران 09121273532

4- آقای مطهری، نماینده تهران 09121196271

5- آقای پزشکیان، نماینده تبریز 09144051786

6- آقای عبدالهی، نماینده زنجان 09121483058

7- آقای فتحی پور، نماینده تبریز 09126976017

8- آقای رسایی، نماینده تهران 09123954156 

9- آقای نوباوه، نماینده تهران 09121096553

10- آقای قاضی پور، نماینده ارومیه 09141410419


شماره تعداد دیگری از نمایندگان مجلس 1

1- آقای مهندس رحمانی نماینده شهرستان تاکستان، عضو تفریق بودجه مجلس 09121483046

2- آقای دکتر داود محمدی نماینده قزوین 09122811507

3- آقای عباس پور نماینده بویین زهرا 09127862086

4- آقای اسماعیلی نماینده زنجان 09121412532

5- آقای علیمردانی نماینده زنجان 09127413560 

6- آقای دکتر خانمحمدی نماینده ابهر 09123819016 

7- آقای حسینی نماینده قزوین 09121691009 

8- آقای دکتر رسول خضری نماینده سردشت و پیرانشهر 09143404483

9- آقای احمد سجادی نماینده سرخس فریمان رضویه واحمداباد 09155037284

10- آقای عثمان احمدی نماینده مهاباد 09143420850

11- آقای مهندس عبدالکریم حسین زاده نماینده نقده و اشنویه 09148787874

12- آقای امید کریمیان نماینده مریوان و سروآباد 09188740792

13- آقای سیدحسین نقوی حسینی نماینده ورامین 09121161915 

14- آقای دکتر عثمانی نماینده بوکان 09121239199

15- آقای دکترحامد قادرمرزی نماینده قروه و دهگلان 09122113890 

16- آقای مهندس عبدالکریم حسین زاده نماینده نقده و اشنویه (سیستم پیامکی) 3000161209

17- آقای کاظم جلالی نماینده شاهرود رییس مرکز پژوهش های مجلس شورا اسلامی 09121461486

18- آقای گروسی نماینده شهریار ملارد و قدس 09121626426

19- آقای دکتر آریایی نژاد نماینده ملایر 09188514072 

20- آقای چهاردولی نماینده ملایر 0989183145759

21- آقای ایرج ندیمی نماینده لاهیجان 09123987900

22- آقای دکتر شهریاری نماینده مردم زاهدان و رییس کمیسیون بهداشت مجلس 09121125902

23- آقای مجید جلیل نماینده لردگان 09121540207 

24- آقای منصوری نماینده زرین شهر 09133114388

25- آقای قاضی زاده هاشمی نماینده مشهد 09121315052

26- آقای زاکانی نماینده تهران 09123209886

27- آقای سید شهاب الدین صدر 09122996065

28- آقای هاشمی، نماینده میناب، رودان جاسک، سیریک (شرق هرمزگان) 09173616532

29- آقای لاهوتی نماینده فعال مجلس 09111442301

30 – آقای جراره (نماینده هرمزگان) 09177610079

31- آقای احمد جباری نماینده مردم بندرلنگه بستک و پارسیان 09171643246

32- آقای ثروتی نماینده بجنورد 09151108254

33- آقای حاج عیسی دارایی نماینده اندیمشک خوزستان 09161400182

34- آقای ناصر عاشوری نماینده فومن 09121593619

35- آقای عبدالله سامری نماینده خرمشهر 09163337639

36- آقای دکتر شهریاری نماینده زاهدان و رییس کمسیون بهداشت مجلس 09121125902

37- آقای مهندس پاپی نماینده دزفول 09373504485

38- آقای یونس اسدی نماینده مشگین شهر 09143540553

39- آقای دکترعباس مقتدایی سخنگوی کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات و نماینده اصفهان 09133113347

40- آقای دکتر کامران نماینده ی اصفهان 09131050905

41- خانم اخوان نماینده ی حقوقی مجلس 09121482319

42- آقای سبحانی فر نماینده سبزوار 09121509612

43- آقای محسنی نماینده سبزوار ۰۹۱۲۱۷۵۰۵۲۸

44- آقای قاضی زاده نماینده مشهد 09121315052

45- آقای کریمی قدوسی نماینده مشهد 09153145996

46- حجت اله ابویسانی مشاور معاون وزیر 09126112315
​شماره تلفن نمایندگان مجلس شورای اسلامی
1-دکتر حسن کامران نماینده ی اصفهان وعضو کمسیون امنیت ملی 09131050905 
2-خانم نیره اخوان نماینده ی اصفهان و همسر دکتر کامران 091214823193-عطاءالله سلطانی نماینده ی رزن ورییس کمیته ی آموزش وپرورش مجلس091831484944-امیر خجسته نماینده ی مردم همدان091811115075-بخش نیمروزی رادیو ایران:02122164464 -300006106-خبرگزاری فارس:02188910500 –info@farsnews.com7-تماس با خبر 2030002030 – تلفن:021221648198-تماس با نشریه ی نگاه: 02182282119 – پیامک 300012 – negah@medu.ir 9-مرکز پاسخگوی وزارت:0218228800010-دفتر مدیر کل بازرسی وشکایات وزارت آموزش وپرورش:02188800215
11- شماره تماس دکتر هروی نایب رییس کمسیون آموزش شماره ی ایشان 09155195273ا12- شماره دکتر شاهین محمد صادقی نائب رئیس مجلس و عضو هیئت رئیس ه 0912218587813- شماره ثروتی نماینده فعال بجنورد خراسان شمالی 0915110825414- تلفن دکتر خسروی 09373456790 
15- شماره دکتر فیاضی 0935356789016- شماره حاج عیسی دارایی نماینده اندیمشک خوزستان اینه- 0916140018217- شماره ناصر عاشوری - نماینده شهرستان فومن - 0912159361918- نماینده ی محترم خرمشهر جناب آقای عبدالله سامری 0916333763919- شماره همراه دکتر شهریاری نماینده زاهدان و رییس کمسیون بهداشت مجلس 09121125902 
20- شماره آقای ابوالقاسم جراره 0917761007921- مهندس پاپی نماینده دزفول خوزستان - شماره 0937350448522- شماره جناب آقای کریمیانی نماینده شهرستانهای مریوان و سروآباد0918874079223- شماره یونس اسدی نماینده شهرستان مشگین شهر0914354055324- نماینده خرمشهر - شماره09166337639 حاج عبدالله سامری 
25- دکتر عباس مقتدایی -سخنگوی کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات و نماینده اصفهان 0913311334726- دکتر کامران نماینده ی اصفهان. 09131050905 
27- خانم اخوان نماینده ی حقوقی مجلس 09121482319
28- فتح الله حسینی نماینده سر پل ذهاب قصرشیرین وگیلان غرب09122122935
29- علی جلیلیان اسلام آباد غرب 09188321675
30- حاج سعید حیدری طیب شهر کرمانشاه 09187213083
31- سید حسین نقوی حسینی 1161915-0912
32- تهران تهران لاله افتخاری3275211-0912
33- فارس شیراز دستغیب سیداحمدرضا 6356716 1122470-0917
34- خوزستان آبادان دهشتی سیدحسین 3222406 6307120-0916
35- آذربایجان شرقی تبریز و آذرشهر و اسکو رحمانی رضا 4149260-0914
36- تهران تهران رسائی حمید 4795415-0912
37- فارس جهرم رضایی‌کوچی محمدرضا7168612-0917
38- تهران تهران زارعی علی‌اصغر 33566270 1256439-0912
39- تهران تهران زاکانی علیرضا 3209886-0912
40- خوزستان شوشتر و گلوند سادات‌ابراهیمی سیدمحمد 1127257-0916
41- نوشهر و چالوس- آقای قاسم احمدی لاشکی - عضو کمیسیون آموزش مجلس نهم 09111954378
42- محمد ابراهیم محبی نماینده سنقر و کلیایی کمیسیون عمران 09183370727
43- وحید احمدی نماینده کنگاور صحنه هرسین بیستون 09126506666
44- فتح الله حسینی نماینده سر پل ذهاب قصرشیرین وگیلان غرب09122122935
45- علی جلیلیان اسلام آباد غرب 09188321675
46- حاج سعید حیدری طیب شهر کرمانشاه 09187213083
47- آذربایجان‌شرقی تبریزوآذرشهرواسکو فرهنگی محمدحسین 4156098-0914

48- فارس شیراز قادری جعفر 7161365-0917
49- آذربایجان‌غربی ارومیه قاضی‌پور نادر 3360236 1410419-39
50-خراسان‌رضوی مشهدوکلات کریمی‌قدوسی جواد 3145996-0915
51- تهران تهران کوچک‌زاده مهدی 1208692-0912
52- گیلان رشت کوچکی‌نژاد جبار 2373215-0911
53- آذربایجان‌شرقی تبریزوآذرشهرواسکو منادی‌سفیدان علیرضا 3154762-0914
54- بوشهر دشتی و تنگستان پورفاطمی سیدمحمدمهدی 1481447-0912
--- شماره تماس نمایندگان اردبیل
55- حقیقت پور09127614143
56- افضلی فرد09143512612
57- پیر موذن09141511515
-- شماره نماینده های کرمانشاه 
58- محمد ابراهیم محبی نماینده سنقر و کلیایی کمیسیون عمران 09183370727
59- وحید احمدی نماینده کنگاور صحنه هرسین بیستون 09126506666
60- فتح الله حسینی نماینده سر پل ذهاب قصرشیرین وگیلان غرب09122122935
61- علی جلیلیان اسلام آباد غرب 09188321675
62- حاج سعید حیدری طیب شهر کرمانشاه 09187213083
63- تهران _ زارعی علی‌اصغر: 33566270 1256439-0912
64- آذربایجان‌شرقی، تبریز و آذرشهر و اسکو _ منادی‌سفیدان علیرضا: 4433618 3154762-0914
65- گیلان _ کوچکی‌نژاد جبار: 4244669 2373215-0911
66- اصفهان _ عباس مقتدایی: 09133113347
67- سلطانی: 09183148494
68- نماینده پاکدشت _ فرهاد بشیری: 09123496821
69- نمایندگان اراک _ سلیمی : 09188663460
70- سلطانی 09183148494 
71- جعفری قاسم 09153116908
72- فیاضی 09111521946 – 09353567890 
73- تهران_ کوچک‌زاده مهدی 1208692-0912
74- میر قسمت موسوی اصل 09121482303
75- منادی علیرضا 3154762-0914
76- یزد_ اسفندیار اختیاری کسنویه 09131515307
77- خسروی 09373456790 
79- عباس قائدرحمت نماینده دورود و ازنا لرستان 09121364385 
80- غلامرضا نوری – بستان آباد 09143011760
​دوره نهم مجلس*

----------


## bahman seraj

> بچه ها فقط برای حذف تاثیر معدل بجنگید. به جان خودم اینا بعدش میان میگن نتیجه را نمیتونن برای کنکور 95 به سنجش برسونن و اونوقت چوب 2 سر طلا میشیم.


از کجا بفهمیم برسونن یا نه؟ جایی صراحتا اعلام شده ؟

----------


## محمد امیر

.*(۲۶ اسفند) جلسه استفساره مجلس**مجلس در آخرین جلسه‌ی سال ۱۳۹۴ (۲۶ اسفند) (جلسه ی  استفساریه ) نتیجه ای نداشته و بر سر این مسئله به نتیجه نرسیدند و موضوع، بار دیگر به کمیسیون آموزش واگذار شد.* *هم‌فکری و اطّلاع‌رسانی مؤثر میان مردم و نمایندگان مجلس، به‌ویژه اعضای محترم کمیسیون آموزش**، در تعطیلی‌های پیشِ‌رو می‌تواند زمینه‌سازِ یک تصمیم‌گیری خردمندانه و پایدار در زمینه‌ی ابطال و یا تأثیر عادلانه‌ی معدل در نتیجه‌ی آزمون سراسری باشد.*

----------


## shima1372

من که یه دوره کامل نزدم کتابارو چه غلطی کنم؟!!!! البته بلانصبتتون

----------


## محمد امیر

انتشارات علمي فار

----------


## محمد امیر

*فرهنگی در گفت‌وگو با تسنیم خبر داد**۱۶ فروردین ۹۵؛ اولین جلسه علنی مجلس پس از تعطیلات نوروز**[COLOR=#5A5A5A !important]شناسه خبر: 1022941 سرویس: سیاسی**
 ۱۹ اسفند ۱۳۹۴ - ۰۲:۰۷*[/COLOR]

*عضو هیئت‌رئیسه مجلس شورای اسلامی گفت: اولین جلسه علنی خانه ملت در سال آینده در روز ۱۶ فروردین ۹۵ برگزار می‌شود.*محمدحسین فرهنگی عضو هیئت‌رئیسه مجلس شورای اسلامی در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار پارلمانی خبرگزاری تسنیم با اشاره به چگونگی برگزاری جلسات علنی مجلس در سال آینده و پس از تعطیلات نوروز، گفت: براساس برنامه‌ریزی‌‌های انجام شده، اولین جلسه علنی مجلس در سال آینده در روز دوشنبه 16 فروردین 95 و پس از تعطیلات نوروزی برگزار می‌شود.وی افزود: طبق تصمیم هیئت‌رئیسه مجلس، آخرین جلسه بهارستان‌نشینان در روز سه‌شنبه هفته آینده، 25 اسفند برگزار می‌شود.عضو هیئت‌رئیسه مجلس در پایان خاطرنشان کرد: اولویت نمایندگان مجلس در اولین جلسه علنی بهارستان‌نشینان پس از تعطیلات نوروزی بررسی و تصویب برنامه ششم توسعه و بودجه 95 است.

----------


## محمد امیر

مدیركل سایت نشر دریافت می‌گه:
۱۳۹۴/۱۲/۲۵ در ۱۹:۳۳
نمایندگان مجلس دارند متوجه میشوند که ماجرای تاثیر معدل در کنکور ماجرای ساده ای نیست به همین دلیل دوباره کمیسیون آموزش مسول بررسی موضوع شد و از حالا به بعد فعالیتهای تک تک شما دوستان تاثیرگذار است

----------


## nacli

من نمیدونم چرا یه عده باز هم ناراضی هستن... شما ک دم از عدالت میزدین...خب عادلانه تر از این ک ترمیم هم اجرا شه؟؟؟ خب حتی حاضر نیستید ب خودتون یه ذره زحمت بدید... متاسفم واقعا

----------


## fateme.tehran

> من نمیدونم چرا یه عده باز هم ناراضی هستن... شما ک دم از عدالت میزدین...خب عادلانه تر از این ک ترمیم هم اجرا شه؟؟؟ خب حتی حاضر نیستید ب خودتون یه ذره زحمت بدید... متاسفم واقعا


موافقم..کسی که قر میزنه همینه دیگه..

----------


## mohammad.bh

کی گفت شهریور 95 اجرا نمیشه؟منبع موسق دارین؟

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## nzn

> من نمیدونم چرا یه عده باز هم ناراضی هستن... شما ک دم از عدالت میزدین...خب عادلانه تر از این ک ترمیم هم اجرا شه؟؟؟ خب حتی حاضر نیستید ب خودتون یه ذره زحمت بدید... متاسفم واقعا





خب پیش دانشگاهیا چجوری هم نهایی سوم رو بدن هم امتحانات خودسون و هم کنکور رو بخونن؟؟؟

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط nzn


خب پیش دانشگاهیا چجوری هم نهایی سوم رو بدن هم امتحانات خودسون و هم کنکور رو بخونن؟؟؟


پیش دانشگاهی ها که اصلا نمیتونن برای ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کنند..فقط فارغ تحصیل ها میتونن
.
.
قصد ترمیم داری باید بمونی تا 96_

----------


## Dr Baq3r

معلوم شد که باید چیکار کنیم ؟ باید جای خاصی ثبت نام کنیم آیا؟

----------


## nzn

> _
> پیش دانشگاهی ها که اصلا نمیتونن برای ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کنند..فقط فارغ تحصیل ها میتونن
> .
> قصد ترمیم داری باید بمونی تا 96_



واقعا؟
چرا خوب؟

----------


## mohammad.bh

> _
> پیش دانشگاهی ها که اصلا نمیتونن برای ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کنند..فقط فارغ تحصیل ها میتونن
> .
> .
> قصد ترمیم داری باید بمونی تا 96_


خب شهریور دیگه فارغ التحصیل حساب میشن پیش دانشگاهیا شهریور ترمیم شرکت میکنیم

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط nzn


واقعا؟
چرا خوب؟


خوب تو فایل pdf نوشته
.
امتحان های سوم و پیش هر دو خرداد هستن....به این فکر کردی اصلا؟!!!
:-|_

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad.bh


خب شهریور دیگه فارغ التحصیل حساب میشن پیش دانشگاهیا شهریور ترمیم شرکت میکنیم

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


شهریور که برای کنکور 95 نمیشه ازش استفاده کرد.میشه؟!_

----------


## mohammad.bh

> _
> شهریور که برای کنکور 95 نمیشه ازش استفاده کرد.میشه؟!_


نه نمیشه اما شما تو چند صفحه قبل گفتید فقط خرداد 95.دی و شهریور خراد 96.
پس شهریور و دی 95 چی؟خب شهریور دی 95 هم میشه برای کنکور 96 ترمیم کرد

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad.bh


نه نمیشه اما شما تو چند صفحه قبل گفتید فقط خرداد 95.دی و شهریور خراد 96.
پس شهریور و دی 95 چی؟خب شهریور دی 95 هم میشه برای کنکور 96 ترمیم کرد

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


تو چند تا پست قبلی منظورم 95 بود
.
.
.برای 96که میشه_

----------


## S.N.M19

> _
> پیش دانشگاهی ها که اصلا نمیتونن برای ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کنند..فقط فارغ تحصیل ها میتونن
> .
> .
> قصد ترمیم داری باید بمونی تا 96_


خب اینجوری حق پیش دانشگاهیها خیلی ضایع میشه اون همه فارغ التحصیل ترمیم معدل کنن و نمرات درساشون بره بالا اون وقت  ما با همون نمرات بمونیم قطعا رتبه کنکورمون بدتر از وقتی خواهد شد که حتی ترمیم معدل نبوده.
واسه کنکور 96 هم نمی خوایم بخونیم دلمون میخواد سال اول رتبه خوبی بیاریم یک سال از عمرمون رو که نمیخوایم تلف کنیم

----------


## mohammad.bh

کلا من منظورم اینه که .مثلا من این خرداد برای کنکور 95 مثلا نتونم شرکت کنم برای کنور 96 میتونم دی یا شهریور 95 شرکت کنم دیگه یعنی شهریور همین تابستون که میاد دیگه

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ستاره گمنام


خب اینجوری حق پیش دانشگاهیها خیلی ضایع میشه اون همه فارغ التحصیل ترمیم معدل کنن و نمرات درساشون بره بالا اون وقت  ما با همون نمرات بمونیم قطعا رتبه کنکورمون بدتر از وقتی خواهد شد که حتی ترمیم معدل نبوده.
واسه کنکور 96 هم نمی خوایم بخونیم دلمون میخواد سال اول رتبه خوبی بیاریم یک سال از عمرمون رو که نمیخوایم تلف کنیم


اتفاقا ما وضع بهتری نسبت به فارغ تحصیل ها داریم..چون اونا باید تو خرداد که زمان جمع بندی هست وقتشون رو بزارن برای امتحانات ترمیم معدل...ولی پیش دانشگاهی ها میتونن شهریور یا دی ثبت نام کنن
.
.
.
به هر حال از هیچی که بهتره.._

----------


## nzn

> _
> خوب تو فایل pdf نوشته
> .
> امتحان های سوم و پیش هر دو خرداد هستن....به این فکر کردی اصلا؟!!!
> :-|_





بله فکر کردم همون کامنت اول هم نگاه کنین همینو گفتم...!!

----------


## nzn

> خب اینجوری حق پیش دانشگاهیها خیلی ضایع میشه اون همه فارغ التحصیل ترمیم معدل کنن و نمرات درساشون بره بالا اون وقت  ما با همون نمرات بمونیم قطعا رتبه کنکورمون بدتر از وقتی خواهد شد که حتی ترمیم معدل نبوده.
> واسه کنکور 96 هم نمی خوایم بخونیم دلمون میخواد سال اول رتبه خوبی بیاریم یک سال از عمرمون رو که نمیخوایم تلف کنیم


منم باهاتون موافقم یا باید همه بتونن دوباره امتحان بدن یا هیچکس.

----------


## mohammad.bh

به درک اصلا هر **** خوردن با این مسخره بازیه معدل به جهنم.امسال میخونیم با این معدل چرتمون شد شد.نشد برا 96 ترمیم میکنیم کنکور 96رو میدیم.اگرم ورداشته شد چه بهتر

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## محمد امیر

به همین راحتی به ترمیم معدل راضی شدید و از هدف اصلی که راضی کردن نماینده ها بود دست کشیدید . درست همون چیزی که خدایی و عمادی و... میخواستن. به راستی که خوب نقشه ای براتون کشیدن و شما هم خوب گول خوردید. بابا جان من حالا که سجاد حجازی میگه کفه ی ترازو از 50/50 داره به سمت ما میاد و سنگینی میکنه باید دست از تلاش بکشید و به این ترمیم معدل کوفتی که به جای این که دی بذارن این خرداد لعنتی گذاشتن که طلایی ترین دوران تست زنی است و زمان سبقت گرفتن دانش آموزان با آخرین سرعت از یکدیگر است .یقین داشته باشید ترمیم معدل در خرداد چنان ضربه ای به کنکورتون میزنه که زمین و آسمون به حالتون گریه میکنند. اگه این 15 روز عید هم تلاش کنید و به نماینده ها زنگ بزنید به خدا کار تمومه و رأی دیوان اجرا میشه و مجبور نیستید وقت طلایی تست زدنتون را برای امتحانات نهایی بذارین که یک عده با پول سؤالاشو میخرن و یه عده با مصحح لابی میکنن و یه عده هم تقلب و ...

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> من نمیدونم چرا یه عده باز هم ناراضی هستن... شما ک دم از عدالت میزدین...خب عادلانه تر از این ک ترمیم هم اجرا شه؟؟؟ خب حتی حاضر نیستید ب خودتون یه ذره زحمت بدید... متاسفم واقعا


ببین دوست عزیز 
اولا کسی که پیش دانشگاهیه چجور هم امتحانات پیششو بده هم جمع بندی کنه هم ترمیم معدل کنه؟
ثانیا کسی که پشت کنکوریه جمع بندی کنه یا ترمیم بده؟
معدل عادلانه نیست

----------


## محمد امیر

اینقدر زنگ بزنید به نماینده ها تا این 4 تا دونه موی آقای متخلف که حق صدها نفر را ضایع کرده از ترس بریزه

----------


## محمد امیر

این آقای عمادی هم باید تنبیه بشه و اینقدر گردن کلفتی نکنه . با این وضع برگزاری امتحانات نهاییییییییییش

----------


## sara75_M5R

چرا بعضیا میگن ترمیم بی عدالتیه؟ :Yahoo (77): خب شما میگین درس نخوندیم و مشکل پیش اومده و اینا نتونستیم بخونیم الان این ترمیم وقت برا جبرانه :Yahoo (15):

----------


## sara75_M5R

> به همین راحتی به ترمیم معدل راضی شدید و از هدف اصلی که راضی کردن نماینده ها بود دست کشیدید . درست همون چیزی که خدایی و عمادی و... میخواستن. به راستی که خوب نقشه ای براتون کشیدن و شما هم خوب گول خوردید. بابا جان من حالا که سجاد حجازی میگه کفه ی ترازو از 50/50 داره به سمت ما میاد و سنگینی میکنه باید دست از تلاش بکشید و به این ترمیم معدل کوفتی که به جای این که دی بذارن این خرداد لعنتی گذاشتن که طلایی ترین دوران تست زنی است و زمان سبقت گرفتن دانش آموزان با آخرین سرعت از یکدیگر است .یقین داشته باشید ترمیم معدل در خرداد چنان ضربه ای به کنکورتون میزنه که زمین و آسمون به حالتون گریه میکنند. اگه این 15 روز عید هم تلاش کنید و به نماینده ها زنگ بزنید به خدا کار تمومه و رأی دیوان اجرا میشه و مجبور نیستید وقت طلایی تست زدنتون را برای امتحانات نهایی بذارین که یک عده با پول سؤالاشو میخرن و یه عده با مصحح لابی میکنن و یه عده هم تقلب و ...


شما ک میگین خرداد  وقت جمع بندیه خو وقتی یخوای امتحان تستی بدی باید مطالب رو خوب بفهمی تا بتونی جواب بدی و الکی بهانه نیارید لطفا!!!تستی و تشریحی فرقی باهم ندارن!همه هم ک تقلب نمیکنن شاید ا هر حوزه حداکثر حداکثر ده نفر تقلب کنن! :Yahoo (22): و هیچ اجباری هم نیس ک همه ترمیم معدل شرکت کنن و خودشون برا کنکورشون آماده کنن
در ضمن من خودم دانشجو هسم و طرف کسی رو نمیگیرم و دارم منطقی صحبت میکنم و برام فرقی نداره :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## salour

> موافقم..کسی که قر میزنه همینه دیگه..


نخیر سرکار خانم!
چیزی که شما و اون کاربری که ازش نقل قول کردید، متوجهش نیستید اینه ک 
اولا در مورد تاثیر معدل در کنکور خلاف قانون انجام شده و حالا سازمان سنجش و آموزش و پرورش برای راحتی کار خودشون(و نیز جلوگیری از اعتراض به حق هزاران کنکوری سالهای  93 94 که بخاطر تاثیر معدل سرنوشت زندگیشون کاملا تغییر کرده) سعی میکنن که قانون رو جوری دور بزنند که در آخر خودشون مورد اتهام قرار نگیرند
دوما اینکه دوستان دارند بر عدم عدالت امتحان نهایی(حتی در صورت ترمیم معدل) تاکید میکنند بخاطر این موضوع که
اتفاقا این به معنی سست عنصری و تنبلی خودِ دانش آموزان معدل بالاست که می ترسند عیار واقعی خودشون در کنکور سراسری (که باید همه درسها رو در شرایط رقابتی تقریبا یکسان امتحان داد) مشخص بشه.اینکه سابقا قانون رعایت نشده و بی عدالتی صورت گرفته دلیل نمیشه که بچه ها خودشون رو با ترمیم معدل گول بزنند و از اعتراضشون دست بکشن.اتفاقا دوستانی که میگن ترمیم معدل رو نباید پذیرفت بخاطر اینه ک برای زحمتی که  برای کنکور میکشناحترام قائل هستن و به تلاششون غیرت دارند که چرا باید در خرداد ماه امتحان نهایی بدن و از نتیجه اصلی (یعنی کنکور) دور بشن!

----------


## محمد امیر

دروس عمومی تشریحی  و تستی خوندنش خیلی فرق داره . مثلا زبان فارسی و ادبیات فارسی تشریحی خوندنش کل وقت آدم رو میگیره یا عربی که واسه کنکور معنی لغت لازم نیست والی واسه تشریحی لازمه یا دینی که تشریحی و تستی خوندنش زمین تا آسمون فرق میکنه و یا حتی ریاضی و فیزیک باید کلی اثبات کردن و  راه های تشریحی بیخودی و ... را باید یاد گرفت من یقین دارم دانش آموزان پیروز میدان حذف معدل میشن البته اگه همه با هم تلاش کنند نه این که فقط تعداد محدودی تلاش کنند و بقیه نظاره گر باشن.

----------


## محمد امیر

[QUOTE=salour;759554]نخیر سرکار خانم!
چیزی که شما و اون کاربری که ازش نقل قول کردید، متوجهش نیستید اینه ک 
اولا در مورد تاثیر معدل در کنکور خلاف قانون انجام شده و حالا سازمان سنجش و آموزش و پرورش برای راحتی کار خودشون(و نیز جلوگیری از اعتراض به حق هزاران کنکوری سالهای  93 94 که بخاطر تاثیر معدل سرنوشت زندگیشون کاملا تغییر کرده) سعی میکنن که قانون رو جوری دور بزنند که در آخر خودشون مورد اتهام قرار نگیرند
دوما اینکه دوستان دارند بر عدم عدالت امتحان نهایی(حتی در صورت ترمیم معدل) تاکید میکنند بخاطر این موضوع که
اتفاقا این به معنی سست عنصری و تنبلی خودِ دانش آموزان معدل بالاست که می ترسند عیار واقعی خودشون در کنکور سراسری (که باید همه درسها رو در شرایط رقابتی تقریبا یکسان امتحان داد) مشخص بشه.اینکه سابقا قانون رعایت نشده و بی عدالتی صورت گرفته دلیل نمیشه که بچه ها خودشون رو با ترمیم معدل گول بزنند و از اعتراضشون دست بکشن.اتفاقا دوستانی که میگن ترمیم معدل رو نباید پذیرفت بخاطر اینه ک برای زحمتی که  برای کنکور میکشناحترام قائل هستن و به تلاششون غیرت دارند که چرا باید در خرداد ماه امتحان نهایی بدن و از نتیجه اصلی (یعنی کنکور) دور بشن![/QUOTEدمت گرم . حرف دل 90% کنکوریهارو زدی. طبق نظرسنجی فار

----------


## sara75_M5R

> نخیر سرکار خانم!
> چیزی که شما و اون کاربری که ازش نقل قول کردید، متوجهش نیستید اینه ک 
> اولا در مورد تاثیر معدل در کنکور خلاف قانون انجام شده و حالا سازمان سنجش و آموزش و پرورش برای راحتی کار خودشون(و نیز جلوگیری از اعتراض به حق هزاران کنکوری سالهای  93 94 که بخاطر تاثیر معدل سرنوشت زندگیشون کاملا تغییر کرده) سعی میکنن که قانون رو جوری دور بزنند که در آخر خودشون مورد اتهام قرار نگیرند
> دوما اینکه دوستان دارند بر عدم عدالت امتحان نهایی(حتی در صورت ترمیم معدل) تاکید میکنند بخاطر این موضوع که
> اتفاقا این به معنی سست عنصری و تنبلی خودِ دانش آموزان معدل بالاست که می ترسند عیار واقعی خودشون در کنکور سراسری (که باید همه درسها رو در شرایط رقابتی تقریبا یکسان امتحان داد) مشخص بشه.اینکه سابقا قانون رعایت نشده و بی عدالتی صورت گرفته دلیل نمیشه که بچه ها خودشون رو با ترمیم معدل گول بزنند و از اعتراضشون دست بکشن.اتفاقا دوستانی که میگن ترمیم معدل رو نباید پذیرفت بخاطر اینه ک برای زحمتی که  برای کنکور میکشناحترام قائل هستن و به تلاششون غیرت دارند که چرا باید در خرداد ماه امتحان نهایی بدن و از نتیجه اصلی (یعنی کنکور) دور بشن!


خب شما میگین عدالت! :Yahoo (111): 
اون دانش آموز معدل بالایی ک سرجلسه کنکور ا استرس حالش بد میشه تکلیفش چیه؟اونی ک تمام مطالب رو بلده ولی  بخاطر ی استرس حالش بد میشه و بخاطر ی آزمون 4 ساعته تمام زحماتش هدر میره :Yahoo (15):

----------


## sara75_M5R

> دروس عمومی تشریحی  و تستی خوندنش خیلی فرق داره . مثلا زبان فارسی و ادبیات فارسی تشریحی خوندنش کل وقت آدم رو میگیره یا عربی که واسه کنکور معنی لغت لازم نیست والی واسه تشریحی لازمه یا دینی که تشریحی و تستی خوندنش زمین تا آسمون فرق میکنه و یا حتی ریاضی و فیزیک باید کلی اثبات کردن و  راه های تشریحی بیخودی و ... را باید یاد گرفت من یقین دارم دانش آموزان پیروز میدان حذف معدل میشن البته اگه همه با هم تلاش کنند نه این که فقط تعداد محدودی تلاش کنند و بقیه نظاره گر باشن.



برا عمومیا باهات موافقم :Yahoo (1): 
حرف شماهم قبول دارم :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> خب شما میگین عدالت!
> اون دانش آموز معدل بالایی ک سرجلسه کنکور ا استرس حالش بد میشه تکلیفش چیه؟اونی ک تمام مطالب رو بلده ولی  بخاطر ی استرس حالش بد میشه و بخاطر ی آزمون 4 ساعته تمام زحماتش هدر میره


عجب حرف مفتی  :Yahoo (21):  این دیگ به ما مربوط نیست باید رو خودش کار کنه تا استرس نداشته باشه و اعتماد به نفسش بره بالا  :Yahoo (21):  دز ضمن ایمیای که میگن از استرس خراب کردیم همه بهنونس فقط وقتی بهت سرم وصل میکنند میتونی همچین حرفی بزنی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## محمد امیر

> خب شما میگین عدالت!
> اون دانش آموز معدل بالایی ک سرجلسه کنکور ا استرس حالش بد میشه تکلیفش چیه؟اونی ک تمام مطالب رو بلده ولی  بخاطر ی استرس حالش بد میشه و بخاطر ی آزمون 4 ساعته تمام زحماتش هدر میره


کنکور برابر است با  سرعت عمل /استعداد/هوش / غلبه بر استرسولی امتحان نهایی بر ابر است با خ  ر  خوانی و سؤالات طوری نیست که هوش افراد رو از هم تمیز بده و زمانش هم طوری نیست که سرعت عمل و ابتکار دانش آموزان را مشخص کنه. در کل کسی که نتونه استرسشو کنترل کنه به درد خیلی از رشته ها نمیخوره. و اسلام

----------


## sara75_M5R

> عجب حرف مفتی  این دیگ به ما مربوط نیست باید رو خودش کار کنه تا استرس نداشته باشه و اعتماد به نفسش بره بالا  دز ضمن ایمیای که میگن از استرس خراب کردیم همه بهنونس فقط وقتی بهت سرم وصل میکنند میتونی همچین حرفی بزنی


یخورده با ادب باش :Yahoo (79): ان شالله سرخودت بیا بفهمی بقیه چی میکشن :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## salour

> دروس عمومی تشریحی  و تستی خوندنش خیلی فرق داره . مثلا زبان فارسی و ادبیات فارسی تشریحی خوندنش کل وقت آدم رو میگیره یا عربی که واسه کنکور معنی لغت لازم نیست والی واسه تشریحی لازمه یا دینی که تشریحی و تستی خوندنش زمین تا آسمون فرق میکنه و یا حتی ریاضی و فیزیک باید کلی اثبات کردن و  راه های تشریحی بیخودی و ... را باید یاد گرفت من یقین دارم دانش آموزان پیروز میدان حذف معدل میشن البته اگه همه با هم تلاش کنند نه این که فقط تعداد محدودی تلاش کنند و بقیه نظاره گر باشن.



دقیقا!مشکل اینجاست که اگه صرفا هدف کسب یه نمره ای (هرچقدر!) بود میشد هیچ توجهی به تفاوتهای مطالعه کنکوری و امتحان نهایی نکرد
اما هدف کسب نمره بالاست(بازه ای بین 18 تا 20) که دقیقا بخاطر همون 2 نمره باید به تمامی این تفاوت ها تسلط پیدا کرد

1.ادبیات:معنی اشعار و آرایه های موجود در نثر و نظم(که برخلاف آرایه تستی اصلا امکان داره با تکنیک تستی حلش کرد)
2.عربی:مبجث ترجمه و لزوم بلد بودن لغات و ترجمه های متن درسها و مباحث تجزیه و ترکیب و قواد(که کاملا متفاوت با تکنیک های تستی هستش)
3.دینی:معنی آیات و لزوم تشریحی بلد بودن مفاهیم
4.ریاضی:بسیاری از تستها رو میشه در کنکور با یه عمل فوق العاد ه ساده جایگذاری(مثلثات تابع و ... )یا تکنیک هایی مثل هوپیتال (در مشتق) یا هم ارزی (در حد) که مباحث سال سوم هستن ، حل کردودر صورتی که ابدا در نهایی امکان استفاده این موارد نیست
5.فیزیک:اثباتها و حل تشرحی سوالات و گذاره های صحیح و غلط مفهومی(مثلا در خازن و مقاوت بسیاری از تستها با روش تناسب قابل حله اما آیا درنهایی چنین کاری میشه کرد؟)
6.شیمی:مبحث استوکیومتری و محلول که کاملا با استفاده فرمول(کسر های پیش ساخته) قابل حل هستن اما در نهایی باید روش دیگری حل کرد



گمون میکنم تنها موضوعی که بین نهایی و کنکور واقعا قرابت داره درس زیست هستش که نیازه داره به مفاهیم بطور خط به خط تسلط وجود داشته باشه

----------


## sara75_M5R

> کنکور بابر است با  سرعت عمل /استعداد/هوش / غلبه بر استرسولی امتحان نهایی بر ابر است با خ  ر  خوانی و سؤالات طوری نیست که هوش افراد رو از هم تمیز بده و زمانش هم طوری نیست که سرعت عمل و ابتکار دانش آموزان را مشخص کنه. در کل کسی که نتونه استرسشو کنترل کنه به درد خیلی از رشته ها نمیخوره. و اسلام


اونو دیگه شما تعیین نمیکنید ک هرکسی ب درد چ رشته ای میخوره :Yahoo (111):  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## salour

> خب شما میگین عدالت!
> اون دانش آموز معدل بالایی ک سرجلسه کنکور ا استرس حالش بد میشه تکلیفش چیه؟اونی ک تمام مطالب رو بلده ولی  بخاطر ی استرس حالش بد میشه و بخاطر ی آزمون 4 ساعته تمام زحماتش هدر میره


با این دیدگاه شما اصولا ذات هر امتحانی(نهایی،کنکور،داخلی در مدرسه،دانشگاه و ....) بی عدالتی هستش
چون در هر نوع سنجشی(تحصیلی،کاری و ...) این استرس وجود داره
این بحث در مورد کنکور و اینکه 4 ساعت امتحان سرنوشت کسی رو تغییر بده هم بحث قدیمی هستش
منتها ما در وضعیتی قرار گرفتیم که مسئولانی در راس کار هستند که آشکارا خلاف فانون عمل میکنند و برای پوشیدن اشتباهتشون حاضرن با هر ترفندی یک مجلس رو با خودشون همراه کنند!!!بنظرتون با این افراد میشه در مودر بی عدالتی 4ساعت کنکور و استرسش صحبت کرد؟؟؟؟
زیرساخت های نظام آموزش ما انقدر مشکل داره که دیگه صحبتی برای رفع استرس داوطلبان در کنکور باقی نمیمونه
هرچند که بالاتر هم عرض کردم که استرس در ذات هر امتحانی هست

----------


## sara75_M5R

برا منکه فرقی نداره سر معدل چی بیاد ولی امیدوارم جوری بشه ک حق هیچ کسی ضایع نشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## محمد امیر

> برا منکه فرقی نداره سر معدل چی بیاد ولی امیدوارم جوری بشه ک حق هیچ کسی ضایع نشه


تنها راه برای برقراری عدالت اینه که بیان یه لایحه دو یا حتی سه فوریتی بدن و تاثیر را مثبت کنن.

----------


## محمد امیر

یقین داشته باشید آقایون وقتی دیدن زور ما بیشتره راضی به ترمیم شدن تا از شدت اعتراضات کم کنن و کار خودشونو بکنن و با قربانی کردن ما گند کاریهای خودشون توی کنکور 93 و 94 را پوشش بدن. داریم به پیروزی نزدیک میشیم . خواهش میکنم عرشه این کشتی که درگیر دریای طوفانی و مواج آقایون شده را ترک نکنید. به جان خودم جزیره پیروزی حتی با چشم غیر مسلح دیده میشه فقط باید با زنگ زدن های پیای و نه پراکنده موتور این کشتی را تقویت کنیم و آن را به جزیره پیروزی برسونیم.

----------


## Dr.ali

> خب اینجوری حق پیش دانشگاهیها خیلی ضایع میشه اون همه فارغ التحصیل ترمیم معدل کنن و نمرات درساشون بره بالا اون وقت  ما با همون نمرات بمونیم قطعا رتبه کنکورمون بدتر از وقتی خواهد شد که حتی ترمیم معدل نبوده.
> واسه کنکور 96 هم نمی خوایم بخونیم دلمون میخواد سال اول رتبه خوبی بیاریم یک سال از عمرمون رو که نمیخوایم تلف کنیم


موافقم باهاتون آجی! :Yahoo (2): خدا لعنتشون نکنه! عید ما رو عزا کردن :Yahoo (12): ...

----------


## محمد امیر

یقین داشته باشید آقایون وقتی دیدن زور ما بیشتره راضی به ترمیم شدن تا از شدت اعتراضات کم کنن و کار خودشونو بکنن و با قربانی کردن ما گند کاریهای خودشون توی کنکور 93 و 94 را پوشش بدن. داریم به پیروزی نزدیک میشیم . خواهش میکنم عرشه این کشتی که درگیر دریای طوفانی و مواج آقایون شده را ترک نکنید. به جان خودم جزیره پیروزی حتی با چشم غیر مسلح دیده میشه فقط باید با زنگ زدن های پیای و نه پراکنده موتور این کشتی را تقویت کنیم و آن را به جزیره پیروزی برسونیم.

----------


## محمد امیر

اگه از حقتون بگذرید و کوتاه بیان و حتی یه قدم عقب نشینی کنید یقین داشته باشید آقایون صدها قدم جلو میان و شما رو زیر چکمه های قدرت و لابی له میکنند و حتی به راحتی میگن امسال نمیتونیم نتایج ترمیم را به سنجش برسونیم و ما تا بیاییم دوباره جمع و حور شویم و قوت بگیریم کار از کار گذشته ولی حالا که یک جنبش یک دست و هماهنگ با آراء 90% از مخالفین معدل راه افتاده و موفق شدیم شمار زیادی از نماینده ها رو راضب کنیم خواهش مکنم و تمنا میکنم و استدعا دارم تماس با نماینده ها را ترک نکنید و روزی نیم ساعت را وقف این کار کنید. متشکرم


*2 کاربر به*

----------


## amindrs

دم به تله ندیم! اینا میخوان با ترمیم معدل اون قانون مسخرشون رو اجرا کنن! چون ترمیم معدل در حد حرف بود! از مرداد که اخبار اعلام کرد دیگه هیچ خبر خاصی از ترمیم نبود! هر چقدر هم پی گیری کردیم جواب درست و حسابی بمون ندادن! حالا که تخلف رو شده میخوان با ترمیم دهنمون رو ببندن!

----------


## محمد امیر

۲۷ اسفند ۹۴ ، ۰۱:۵۱
 فاطمه ا

ارمین تو اینستا گرام یه اقای نماینده فیاضی راجع به معدل پست گذاشت بعد یسریا نظر دادن بعدشم تهش خوده فیاضی گف :اشتباه سازمان سنجش در تاثیر معدل سال سوم اصلاح خواهد شد لکن حذف سابقه سه ساله تحصیلی مطرح و مفتوح میباشد.
این الان یعنی چییییی؟؟؟؟چیکار میخوان بکنن؟؟������������  ����������� 



[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]۲۷ اسفند ۹۴، ۱۹:۵۸
پاسخ:

یعنی امکان حذف هست


[/COLOR]
همه وبلاگها و سایت ها و اعضاشون دارن تلاش میکنند تا معدل حذف بشه . دوستان شما نیز بیکار نشینین و تلاش کنید و شماره هر نماینده ای که خواستید از وبلاگ کنکور 100 <آقا آرمین> بگیرید.

----------


## nacli

> ببین دوست عزیز 
> اولا کسی که پیش دانشگاهیه چجور هم امتحانات پیششو بده هم جمع بندی کنه هم ترمیم معدل کنه؟
> ثانیا کسی که پشت کنکوریه جمع بندی کنه یا ترمیم بده؟
> معدل عادلانه نیست


کسی ک پشت کنکوریه، سال سومش رو کم کاری کرده الان باید جورشو بکشه. هر کاری سختی های خودشو داره. باید قبول کنیم ک کم کاری شده . شما یا از عدالت چیزی نمیفهمی، یا هر چیزی ک ب ضررت هست رو ناعادلانه میدونی.

----------


## mpaarshin

جواب معد بالاها رو ندين اينا فقط به خودشون كار دارن

----------


## shima1372

همه حتما موفق میشیم

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> کسی ک پشت کنکوریه، سال سومش رو کم کاری کرده الان باید جورشو بکشه. هر کاری سختی های خودشو داره. باید قبول کنیم ک کم کاری شده . شما یا از عدالت چیزی نمیفهمی، یا هر چیزی ک ب ضررت هست رو ناعادلانه میدونی.


دلیلت قانعم نکرد!
بهتره حرفی نزنم چون ... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## -Morteza-

> کسی ک پشت کنکوریه، سال سومش رو کم کاری کرده الان باید جورشو بکشه. هر کاری سختی های خودشو داره. باید قبول کنیم ک کم کاری شده . شما یا از عدالت چیزی نمیفهمی، یا هر چیزی ک ب ضررت هست رو ناعادلانه میدونی.


لایک

بیخیال باو اینا که درک نمیکنن این چیزارو

میگه من نخوندم =>باید تاثیر معدلو بردارن :Yahoo (23): 

خیلی فان ان خدایی :Yahoo (1): 

میگه عدالت،اگه عدالته که اون کسی هم که صبح ساعت 4/5داشته درس میخونده تو داشتی خواب رنگی میدیدی باید باتو فرق کنه.

هروقت پیام هاشونو میبینم خندم میگیره.مثل بچه 5ساله ای که همه چیز رو برای خودش میخاد :Yahoo (4): 

انشاا... تاثیر(+)بشه اینا هم برن بخونن ببینم بهونه بعدیشون چیه.
احتمالا بعدش تاپیک میزنن: چرا ما تو ایران صندلی کنکورمون فلزی-صبح که میریم میشینیم سردمون میشه-تمرکز نداریم :Yahoo (77): 
 :Yahoo (23): 

و من الله توفیق :Yahoo (1): ...

----------


## masoud9033

کسی که  پشت کنکوریه میتونه الان برای کنکور بخونه و برای ترمیم معدل شهریور بره امتحان بده؟شهریور بریم تو کنکور 95 تاثیرش میدن ؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## farhadcr72

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط morteza_S


لایک

بیخیال باو اینا که درک نمیکنن این چیزارو

میگه من نخوندم =>باید تاثیر معدلو بردارن

خیلی فان ان خدایی

میگه عدالت،اگه عدالته که اون کسی هم که صبح ساعت 4/5داشته درس میخونده تو داشتی خواب رنگی میدیدی باید باتو فرق کنه.

هروقت پیام هاشونو میبینم خندم میگیره.مثل بچه 5ساله ای که همه چیز رو برای خودش میخاد

انشاا... تاثیر(+)بشه اینا هم برن بخونن ببینم بهونه بعدیشون چیه.
احتمالا بعدش تاپیک میزنن: چرا ما تو ایران صندلی کنکورمون فلزی-صبح که میریم میشینیم سردمون میشه-تمرکز نداریم


و من الله توفیق...


منی که درست تشریحی و بدون نیاز ب معلم مثل ادب و دین و عرب و زمین و زیست۲۰شدم
ولی ب دلیل نبود معلم باسواد 
ریاضی۱۵
فیزیک۱۳
شیمی۱۶
زبان۱۵شدم 
چطو توجیه میکنی؟
اونم چن سال پیش سال۹۱گرفتم ک حرفی از تاثیر قطعی نبوده
بچه ۵ساله هم احتمالا لقب شایسته خودت و ادب خانوادگیت که ب کسی نسبتش میدی!!!

Sent from my LenovoA3300-HV using Tapatalk*

----------


## farhadcr72

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط masoud9033


کسی که  پشت کنکوریه میتونه الان برای کنکور بخونه و برای ترمیم معدل شهریور بره امتحان بده؟شهریور بریم تو کنکور 95 تاثیرش میدن ؟


کارنامه اولیه نیمه دوم مرداد میاد
پس چنین چیزی غیر ممکن هست

Sent from my LenovoA3300-HV using Tapatalk*

----------


## biology115

دوستان ول کنید توروخدا

به اندازه کافی درمورد معدل بحث کردیم

من خودم معدلم پایینه ولی هروقت یه تاپیک درمورد معدل میبینم حالم بهم میخوره ...

خسته نشدید ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## masoud9033

ببخشید پس چیجوریه که تو بخش نامه گفته خرداد و شهریور و دی فرق نداره لطفا راهنماییم کنید مرسی

----------


## -Morteza-

> *
> منی که درست تشریحی و بدون نیاز ب معلم مثل ادب و دین و عرب و زمین و زیست۲۰شدم
> ولی ب دلیل نبود معلم باسواد 
> ریاضی۱۵
> فیزیک۱۳
> شیمی۱۶
> زبان۱۵شدم 
> چطو توجیه میکنی؟
> اونم چن سال پیش سال۹۱گرفتم ک حرفی از تاثیر قطعی نبوده
> ...


خب همین دیگه شمایی که داری نهایی فیزیک یا شیمی یا ریاضی اونم مال سال 91 رو میشیش 12-13
امتحان نهایی که در حد درک مفاهیم ساده کتاب درسیه
درجریان باش که کنکورم میگی دبیر نداشتم و...
تا وقتی بگی دبیر و ... حرفت هیچ جا قبول بشو نیست

خیلیا بدون دبیر ترکوندن کنکور رو
امتحان نهایی که جای خود..

حالا فک میکنی من تو تیزهوشان خوندم یا نمونه؟ :Yahoo (21): 
 نه منم مدرسه عادی ام. که دبیرش اول تا آخرش میمود شعر میگفت...

گناهتو گردن کسی ننداز.فردا روزی تو کنکور چیزی شدی میگی خودم خوندم
اما نهایی خراب کردی میگی دبیر خوب نداشتم.
و این بچه 5ساله رو مستقیم به شخص شما نگفتم
اما الان متوجه شدم باید مستقیم به شخص شما میگفتم...

ببین نقل نگیر
اگه برداشتن تاثیر معدل رو که ناز شصتت ،نوش جونت
بیا ببینم کنکور چیکار میکنی


با شما ها حرف زدن عین آب تو هاونگ کوبیدنه.

مشکل شما اندکی درک و قابلیت روبرویی با مشکلات و حقایق هست که متاسفانه یاد ندادن بهتون.

یاحق.


(نقل بگیری ج نمیدم  :Yahoo (21): )

----------


## Dr.ali

> ببخشید پس چیجوریه که تو بخش نامه گفته خرداد و شهریور و دی فرق نداره لطفا راهنماییم کنید مرسی


سلام داداشم
تو بخشنامه گفته هر نوبت که داوطلب امتحان بده فرقی نداره! اونا به هر حال نمره بالاتر رو برای رنجش میفرستند! از نظر *آموزش و پرورش* فرقی نداره...اما برای *داوطلبانی* که تیرماه کنکور دارن خیلی فرق داره! خرداد اگه امتحان بدن نمرات بالاترشون برای رنجش ارسال میشه! اما اگه شهریور یا دی امتحان بدن نمراتشون برای کنکور95 دیگه مؤثر نیست...چون کارنامه داوطلبان نهایتاً مردادماه میاد! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.ali

@farhadcr72 و @morteza_S داداشای گلم :Yahoo (4): ، یکم با هم مهربون باشید...خدایی نکرده هممون از یک آب و خاکیم :Yahoo (100): 
قراره با هم همفکری کنیم و به اونهایی که کمک میخوان کمک کنیم نه اینکه بزنیم تو سر و کله هم! :Yahoo (3): 
اونهایی که زمان درس، درس خوندن نوش جونشون...پاداش درس خوندشونم میگیرن! اونهایی هم که مثل ما نخوندن بخاطر کاهلی و اهمال خودشون تا حالا تنبیه شدن...
با دعوای ماها چیزی درست نمیشه... :Yahoo (76):

----------


## farhadcr72

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr.ali


@farhadcr72 و @morteza_S داداشای گلم، یکم با هم مهربون باشید...خدایی نکرده هممون از یک آب و خاکیم
قراره با هم همفکری کنیم و به اونهایی که کمک میخوان کمک کنیم نه اینکه بزنیم تو سر و کله هم!
اونهایی که زمان درس، درس خوندن نوش جونشون...پاداش درس خوندشونم میگیرن! اونهایی هم که مثل ما نخوندن بخاطر کاهلی و اهمال خودشون تا حالا تنبیه شدن...
با دعوای ماها چیزی درست نمیشه...


داداش کسی که ادب و عرب و دینی و زیست و زمین۲۰میشه درس نخونده؟؟
وختی من سال ۹۱تو مدرسه ای بودم ک ن نهایی مهم بود ن تاثیر قطعی داشت ن معلم خوب برا درسای ریاضی و فیزیک داشتم  این درسا باز ۲۰شدم
ولی درسایی ک معلم میخاد پایین زدم
این اقا هرچی ک لایق خودش میاد این جا میگه کسیم کاریش نداره
ولی من تا اعتراض میکنم پستم میحذفه
دلیلش میدونم وختی نصف مدیرا اینجا بسیجین و ضد تفکر من باید بحذفن متاسفانه همه جا تفکر اینا حاکمه و با این تفکرم این ایران الان ب وجود اومده و امثال خدایی و اموزش و پرورش از همین گروهن

Sent from my LenovoA3300-HV using Tapatalk*

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

بالاخره , ولی کمی (30%) دیر شده ,به هر حال بعد 20 فروردین دروس سوم رو میخونم

باید 24 ساعت بخونم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Mr Sky

_برای ترمیم هم باید مثل دیپلم مجدد اول باید بریم آموزش و پرورش بعد بریم مدرسه بزرگسالان؟
.
.کی باید بریم ؟برای امتحانات شهریور؟امروز برم آموزش پرورش؟!_

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

> _برای ترمیم هم باید مثل دیپلم مجدد اول باید بریم آموزش و پرورش بعد بریم مدرسه بزرگسالان؟
> .
> .کی باید بریم ؟برای امتحانات شهریور؟امروز برم آموزش پرورش؟!_


باید منتظر خبرای بعدی باشیم

----------


## -Morteza-

> @farhadcr72 و @morteza_S داداشای گلم، یکم با هم مهربون باشید...خدایی نکرده هممون از یک آب و خاکیم
> قراره با هم همفکری کنیم و به اونهایی که کمک میخوان کمک کنیم نه اینکه بزنیم تو سر و کله هم!
> اونهایی که زمان درس، درس خوندن نوش جونشون...پاداش درس خوندشونم میگیرن! اونهایی هم که مثل ما نخوندن بخاطر کاهلی و اهمال خودشون تا حالا تنبیه شدن...
> با دعوای ماها چیزی درست نمیشه...


چه عجـــــــــــب.یکی که حرف حساب بزنه پیدا شد :Yahoo (1): 

باو منم که نمیگم اونکه اون زمان نخونده که دیگه هیچ راهی براش نباشه :Yahoo (21): 
انسان"ممکن "الخطاست
شاید اون زمان بنا به هر دلیلی نخونده 

اما نه اینکه بیان بگن نا عدالتیه اگه تاثیر باشه :Yahoo (21):  

باید یه راه جبران مث این ترمیم معدل یا تاثیر مثبت بدن.

که نه سیخ بسوزه و نه کباب 


این نسبتا آقایی ام( که نمیخام باهاش دهن به دهن شم وگرنه میدونستم درحد خودش چجوری باید جوابشو بدم... :Yahoo (110): )

میگه من هرچی خوندم خودم خوندم و 20شدم
اما اونا که کم شدم دبیرم خوب نبوده
خدایی تو بودی چی میگفتی؟ :Yahoo (56): 


به هر حال امیدوارم همه موفق شن.

ماهم بد کسی رو نمیخاییم.

----------


## محمد امیر

http://www.daneshforum.ir/attachment...1&d=1458145610

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr Sky


برای ترمیم هم باید مثل دیپلم مجدد اول باید بریم آموزش و پرورش بعد بریم مدرسه بزرگسالان؟
.
.کی باید بریم ؟برای امتحانات شهریور؟امروز برم آموزش پرورش؟!


باید..باید..باید
.
.
.خبر بعدی¿......خبری نیست دیگه..جزییاتش ابلاغ شده
.
.
.باید وارد عمل شد_

----------


## محمد امیر

علی رضا می‌گه:
۱۳۹۴/۱۲/۲۹ در ۰۴:۳۲
طورخدا تمام تلاشتونو کنید….داریم از استرس میمیریم…تاثیر قطعیو بردارید برا سال۹۵…این ترمیم مرمیم هم حقه جدید آموزسو پرورشه…یه وقت فایل نشیم زاهدی همه نماینده هارو طرف خودش بکشه…دم نشر دریافت گرم خدا خیرتون بده.
پاسخ دادنمدیركل سایت نشر دریافت می‌گه:
۱۳۹۴/۱۲/۲۹ در ۰۷:۳۵
هیچ نماینده ای درایندمورد نمیخواهد چیزی را به نفع خودش تغییر دهد. این شما ها هستید که باید حرفتان را به گوش نمایندگان شهرتان برسانید. از طریق پیامک یا مراجعه حضوری یا …. ما هم به پیگیری های خودمان ادامه میدهیم

----------


## محمد امیر

علی رضا می‌گه:
۱۳۹۴/۱۲/۲۹ در ۰۴:۳۲
طورخدا تمام تلاشتونو کنید….داریم از استرس میمیریم…تاثیر قطعیو بردارید برا سال۹۵…این ترمیم مرمیم هم حقه جدید آموزسو پرورشه…یه وقت فایل نشیم زاهدی همه نماینده هارو طرف خودش بکشه…دم نشر دریافت گرم خدا خیرتون بده.
پاسخ دادنمدیركل سایت نشر دریافت می‌گه:
۱۳۹۴/۱۲/۲۹ در ۰۷:۳۵
هیچ نماینده ای درایندمورد نمیخواهد چیزی را به نفع خودش تغییر دهد. این شما ها هستید که باید حرفتان را به گوش نمایندگان شهرتان برسانید. از طریق پیامک یا مراجعه حضوری یا …. ما هم به پیگیری های خودمان ادامه میدهیم

----------


## محمد امیر

علی قنبری
۱۳۹۴-۱۱-۱۹ ۲۱:۵۳

اقا با این تاثیر معدل بجا اینکه کمک کنید بچها برن دانشگاه دارید جلشونو میگیرید

ناشناس
۱۳۹۴-۱۱-۲۰ ۱۹:۲۲

عالی

علی
۱۳۹۴-۱۱-۲۰ ۲۰:۳۸

مجلس محترم !تورا به جون بجه هاتون این قانون شرط معدل رو بردارید.

پدرام
۱۳۹۴-۱۱-۲۱ ۱۲:۱۶

یعنی برای کسانی که سال 93 دیپلم گرفتن تاثیر داره؟

لیلا
۱۳۹۴-۱۱-۲۱ ۱۷:۵۷

خواهشا تاثیر معدل بردارین من شب و روز گریه میکنم چرا معدلم کم شده اخه درسام خوبه ولی امتحان نهایی رو به خاطر مشکل خیلی بزرگم نتونستم بخونم .:-( :-(

میترا
۱۳۹۴-۱۱-۲۱ ۱۸:۱۰

ایشا الله مجلس تصویب کنه

fetemeh
۱۳۹۴-۱۱-۲۳ ۰۰:۱۰

خدا رو شکر اینجوری نتایج کنکور خیلی دقیق تر هم میشه

احمد
۱۳۹۴-۱۱-۲۳ ۰۰:۱۱

منم شدیدا با علی موافقم .... توروخدا امید منو نا امید نکنین به خدا قسم به جان مادرم امسال دارم روزی 7ساعت درس میخونم تا تو کنکور نتیجه بگیرم ولی >>> معدل سال3 مث خوره افتاده تو وجودم و نمیزاره مث آدم بی استرس درس بخونم !! قط یه روزنه واسه جبران بزارید ببینین چند نفر از اونایی که بهشون امید ندارین و معدلشون همیشه 14 بوده کنکورو فتح میکنن فقط 1 روزه فقط یک اعتماد ...

پویا
۱۳۹۴-۱۱-۲۵ ۱۶:۳۸

تا اینجا کار اشتباهی بوده قبول ولی تاثیرشو از کنکور امسال بردارید تا یه سالم اینجوری نگذره خواهشا

مریم...
۱۳۹۴-۱۱-۲۵ ۲۰:۱۹

اگر کسی درس خون باشه مطمعنا کنکورشو هم خوب میده و نیازی به معدل نداره این فرصت رو از بقیه ی بچه ها نگیرید که با کنکور سرنوشت خودشونو عوض میکنن کنکور تنها راه نجات ادمای ضعیف جامعه هست

----------


## Dr.ali

> *
> داداش کسی که ادب و عرب و دینی و زیست و زمین۲۰میشه درس نخونده؟؟
> وختی من سال ۹۱تو مدرسه ای بودم ک ن نهایی مهم بود ن تاثیر قطعی داشت ن معلم خوب برا درسای ریاضی و فیزیک داشتم  این درسا باز ۲۰شدم
> ولی درسایی ک معلم میخاد پایین زدم
> این اقا هرچی ک لایق خودش میاد این جا میگه کسیم کاریش نداره
> ولی من تا اعتراض میکنم پستم میحذفه
> دلیلش میدونم وختی نصف مدیرا اینجا بسیجین و ضد تفکر من باید بحذفن متاسفانه همه جا تفکر اینا حاکمه و با این تفکرم این ایران الان ب وجود اومده و امثال خدایی و اموزش و پرورش از همین گروهن
> 
> Sent from my LenovoA3300-HV using Tapatalk*



اولاً این گلها تقدیم به شما! :Yahoo (4): 
دوماً داداش گلم! هر کس مشکلات خودش رو داشته و داره! شمام که ماشالله همه رو 20 زدی فقط شیمی و زبانت رو گویا کم زدی...
من از کسی که *درس نخونده** خودم* رو عرض کردم! جسارت به کسی نمیکنم! :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (5): 
من مقصود از کمبود و نواقص رو درک میکنم! خود من سال سوم دبیرستان از کف امکانات آموزشی، یعنی *ساختمان مدرسه* برخوردار نبودم! :Yahoo (2): اداره منطقه تابستان سال88 تصمیم اساس کشی گرفت و دبیرستان ما رو *غصب* کرد :Yahoo (2): ...بخشی از ساختمان قدیمی  *یک مدرسه استثنایی* که هنوز پناهگاه های زمان جنگ رو داشت دادن بهمون! تخته کلاس ها رو روز سوم مهر من و معاون نصب کردیم! :Yahoo (79):  دیگه تو خود بخوان حدیث مفصل از این مجمل...
هممون مشکلاتی داشتیم...اما اینکه بخواهیم اینجا بزنیم تو سر و کله هم کار قشنگی نیست! مدیر و مسئول و معاون امور آموزشی رو پیدا کنید انقدر بزنیدش تا اجدادش بیان جلو چشمش! :Yahoo (76): 

در مورد مدیران انجمن هم اشتباه میکنی! من چند مورد پست عقیدتی گذاشتم سریعاً برای فرستادن به زباله دونی اقدام کردند! :Yahoo (1): *آموزش و پرورش و کل نظام آموزشی* هم ربطی به تفکر *بسیجی* ندارند...بسیجی *شهید رجایی* بود که وقتی وزیر آموزش و پرورش شد میگفتم :"معتقدم خداوند در جهنم خود جایی را دارد که در آن به اندازه 10 ملیون نفر به یک فرد فشار وارد میکند...و آن جایگاه وزیر آموزش و پرورش است." این آقایون سر سوزنی با تفکر *روح الله* کاری ندارند...

----------


## farhadcr72

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr.ali



اولاً این گلها تقدیم به شما!
دوماً داداش گلم! هر کس مشکلات خودش رو داشته و داره! شمام که ماشالله همه رو 20 زدی فقط شیمی و زبانت رو گویا کم زدی...
من از کسی که درس نخونده خودم رو عرض کردم! جسارت به کسی نمیکنم!
من مقصود از کمبود و نواقص رو درک میکنم! خود من سال سوم دبیرستان از کف امکانات آموزشی، یعنی ساختمان مدرسه برخوردار نبودم!اداره منطقه تابستان سال88 تصمیم اساس کشی گرفت و دبیرستان ما رو غصب کرد...بخشی از ساختمان قدیمی  یک مدرسه استثنایی که هنوز پناهگاه های زمان جنگ رو داشت دادن بهمون! تخته کلاس ها رو روز سوم مهر من و معاون نصب کردیم! دیگه تو خود بخوان حدیث مفصل از این مجمل...
هممون مشکلاتی داشتیم...اما اینکه بخواهیم اینجا بزنیم تو سر و کله هم کار قشنگی نیست! مدیر و مسئول و معاون امور آموزشی رو پیدا کنید انقدر بزنیدش تا اجدادش بیان جلو چشمش!

در مورد مدیران انجمن هم اشتباه میکنی! من چند مورد پست عقیدتی گذاشتم سریعاً برای فرستادن به زباله دونی اقدام کردند!آموزش و پرورش و کل نظام آموزشی هم ربطی به تفکر بسیجی ندارند...بسیجی شهید رجایی بود که وقتی وزیر آموزش و پرورش شد میگفتم :"معتقدم خداوند در جهنم خود جایی را دارد که در آن به اندازه 10 ملیون نفر به یک فرد فشار وارد میکند...و آن جایگاه وزیر آموزش و پرورش است." این آقایون سر سوزنی با تفکر روح الله کاری ندارند...


نوکرتم داش
نع میگم ادب و عرب و زیست و دین و زمین۲۰شدم
بقیه افتضاح
من حرفم اینه که چرا طرف میاد میگ نخوندی حالا جورش بکش
اخه مرد حسابی تو از کجا میدونی من و امثال من نخوندیم؟
چطو میتونی قضاوت عجولانه کنی

Sent from my LenovoA3300-HV using Tapatalk*

----------


## محمد امیر

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...5qsbT4B5Y24ibA
پرکارترین نمایندگان /لطفا با آن ها در ارتباط باشید

----------


## shima1372

پیر شدیم

----------


## محمد امیر

آقای با هنر میتونه اکثر نمایتده ها رو راضی کنه. با نفوذترینه حتی از  آقای لاریجانی بیشتر.

----------


## محمد امیر

الان دو تا از اقوام مهمونمون بودن که هردو توی حوزه تصحیح امتحانات بودن . میگفتن موقع اعتراض به نمره آقایون رؤسا برگه های قوم و خویشاشونو جدا میکردن و به مصحح ها سفارش آن ها رو میکردن و لا اقل 4 / 5 نمره بیشتر میشدن حتی میگفت خودمون براشون توی برگه ها جواب مینوشتیم. به خدا راست میگم.

----------


## محمد امیر

بچه ها بیان امشب رکورد بزنیم و هرکس لااقل به 30 نماینده پیام بده. از الان شروع کنید به پیام دادن .من وجدانی به 40 تا شون به صورت تصادفی پیام میدم. شمام شروع کنیدتا امشب کار را توی اینور سال تموم کنیم و همه را از رأی اکثریت آگاه کنیم.

----------


## محمد امیر

http://www.daneshforum.ir/attachment...1&d=1458145610

----------


## محمد امیر

علی می‌گه:
۱۳۹۴/۱۲/۲۹ در ۱۰:۳۹
متاسفانه کپین ما دیگه کارش کم رنگ شد توی یکبازه چند روزه عالی بودیم ولی بچه ها رفتن پی درس خوندن…ناراحتیم از اینه.دیگه بعد خدا امیدی جز شما ها نداریم…کمکمون کنید.
پاسخ دادن
مدیركل سایت نشر دریافت می‌گه:
۱۳۹۴/۱۲/۲۹ در ۱۷:۲۶
برنامه ی خوبی در راه است.
پاسخ دادن

----------


## fantom

سلام، تا کی برای ترمیم معدل وقت هست؟؟ 

من شاید دوتا درسمو امتحان دادم…

----------


## amindrs

> سلام داداشم
> تو بخشنامه گفته هر نوبت که داوطلب امتحان بده فرقی نداره! اونا به هر حال نمره بالاتر رو برای رنجش میفرستند! از نظر *آموزش و پرورش* فرقی نداره...اما برای *داوطلبانی* که تیرماه کنکور دارن خیلی فرق داره! خرداد اگه امتحان بدن نمرات بالاترشون برای رنجش ارسال میشه! اما اگه شهریور یا دی امتحان بدن نمراتشون برای کنکور95 دیگه مؤثر نیست...چون کارنامه داوطلبان نهایتاً مردادماه میاد!


اعلام نتایج کنکور 95 در اول مهر ماه 95 - کنکور

----------


## biology115

> اعلام نتایج کنکور 95 در اول مهر ماه 95 - کنکور


سلام داداش ، بالاخره ترمیم اجرا میشه یا نه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mahdi100

سلام بچه ها
یه سوال داشتم من کاری ندارم ترمیم اجرا میشه  معدل حذف میشه یا....
فقط منی که الان پیش دانشگاهی هستم منم میتونم ترمیم کنم یا نه

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi100


سلام بچه ها
یه سوال داشتم من کاری ندارم ترمیم اجرا میشه  معدل حذف میشه یا....
فقط منی که الان پیش دانشگاهی هستم منم میتونم ترمیم کنم یا نه


نه_

----------


## koenigsegg

الان برا کنکور95تاثیر معدل نهایی قطعیه یا مثبت؟

میشه برای این ترمیم معدل درسارو تو شهریور امتحان داد برای کنکور95؟

کسی شماره سازمان سنجش رو نداره؟اصلن جواب میدن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



............تو مملکتی هستیم هر کسی برا خودش یه حرفی میزنه پدرمون در اومد

----------


## ََARMAN

میشه فرقی نداره که 


> سلام بچه ها
> یه سوال داشتم من کاری ندارم ترمیم اجرا میشه  معدل حذف میشه یا....
> فقط منی که الان پیش دانشگاهی هستم منم میتونم ترمیم کنم یا نه

----------


## highdreams

دوستان حالا باید کی ثبتنام کنیم ما فارق التحصیلا؟ممنون..
ببخشید اگه تکراریه.. با گوشی میام و همه ی پیام هارو نمیبینم

----------


## mohamad.b

> دوستان حالا باید کی ثبتنام کنیم ما فارق التحصیلا؟ممنون..
> ببخشید اگه تکراریه.. با گوشی میام و همه ی پیام هارو نمیبینم


اگه کسی از دوستان میدونه بگه کی و چجوری باید ثبت نام کرد لطفا

----------


## mahdi100

> _
> نه_


ممنون
چرا نمیشه؟

----------


## mahdi100

> میشه فرقی نداره که


ممنون ولی میگن نمیشه بالاخره ما هم دیپلمه94 هستیم ولی فارغ نشدیم میگن مخصوص فارغ التحصیل هاست

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi100


ممنون
چرا نمیشه؟


چون در یک زمان نمیتونی در بیشتر از یک مکان باشی
.
.
.البته اگه شهریور واسه کنکور 95 بشه برای ترمیم ثبت نام کرد میشه........ولی اول جملم نمیشه_

----------


## biology115

فکر کنم سال چهارمی ها نمیتونن توی طرح ترمیم شرکت کنن

چون نمیتونن هم ترمیم شرکت کنن هم امتحانات خودشون

ولی شهریور میشه ، البته اگه بخوای واسه کنکور سال بعد بخونی ...

----------


## sami7

*چطوری باید ثفت نوم کرد ؟*

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط biology115


فکر کنم فارغ التحصیل ها نمیتونن توی طرح ترمیم شرکت کنن

چون نمیتونن هم ترمیم شرکت کنن هم امتحانات خودشون

ولی شهریور میشه ، البته اگه بخوای واسه کنکور سال بعد بخونی ...


سوووووتی_

----------


## biology115

> *چطوری باید ثفت نوم کرد ؟*


والا هنوز سفت نومش در هاله ای از ابهام قرار داره

مطلع شدی خبر بده ...

----------


## biology115

> _
> سوووووتی_


وای چه سوتی خفنی هم دادم

ببخشید دوستان اصلاح میکنم

منظورم سال چهارمی ها بود ...

----------


## Ali.N

> وای چه سوتی خفنی هم دادم
> 
> بخشید دوستان اصلاح میکنم
> 
> منظورم سال چهارمی ها بود ...


الان من که سال چهارم انسانی ام نمیتونم ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (12): 
مگه با امتحانات خرداده!!!
زمان دقیقش کیه؟
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi100

> الان من که سال چهارم انسانی ام نمیتونم ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم؟؟؟؟؟
> مگه با امتحانات خرداده!!!
> زمان دقیقش کیه؟


*داش منم پیش دانشگاهی هستم  به باد فنا رفتیم چیکار کنیم* :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi100


داش منم پیش دانشگاهی هستم  به باد فنا رفتیم چیکار کنیم


کنکور 96
.
._

----------


## mahdi100

> _
> 
> کنکور 96
> .
> ._


*خیار شور* :Yahoo (4):

----------


## biology115

> الان من که سال چهارم انسانی ام نمیتونم ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم؟؟؟؟؟
> مگه با امتحانات خرداده!!!
> زمان دقیقش کیه؟


خب برادر من خودت بگو

میتونی و یا اصلا میشه خرداد 95 هم امتحانات پیش رو بدی و هم امتحانات سوم ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## m.l.s

> خب برادر من خودت بگو
> 
> میتونی و یا اصلا میشه خرداد 95 هم امتحانات پیش رو بدی و هم امتحانات سوم ؟؟؟؟؟


*
سلام

نه نمیشه متاسفانه

رئیس امتحانات شهر ما گفتن این طرح فقط برای فارغ التحصیلاست ...*

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط m.l.s



سلام

نه نمیشه متاسفانه

رئیس امتحانات شهر ما گفتن این طرح فقط برای فارغ التحصیلاست ...


ازش پرسیدی برای ثبت نام کی کجا بریم؟
.
.چی گفت ؟_

----------


## rez657

اگه کسانی ک پیشن نتونن ثبت نام کنن باز یه سری *** میرن 
والا بهترین حالت این حذفش کنن کلا ب نفع همه هست 
حتی اون ک معدلش بیسته بنعشه بردارن همه چیووو!!!!
45

----------


## hamed_habibi

سلام دوستان دعا کنید تاثیر معدل لغو شه قول میدم ترمیم هم خراب میکنید...شرط میبندم..من پرسیدم واحدی 15 تئمنه و55 تومنم هزینه ثبت نام..خب کل درسا حدود 400 درمیاد..این به کنار بازم کسایی که رانت دارن تقلب بلدن رشوه میتونن بدن از شما میزنن جلو وباز اه وناله شما میره به اسمونا...از ماگفتن بود...یاعلی...من جد وابادم تو اموزش پرورش این کشورن فقط دزدی دیدن ورانت..باز نذاریدبا تاثیر قطعی بی لیاقتا برن بالا....

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


سلام دوستان دعا کنید تاثیر معدل لغو شه قول میدم ترمیم هم خراب میکنید...شرط میبندم..من پرسیدم واحدی 15 تئمنه و55 تومنم هزینه ثبت نام..خب کل درسا حدود 400 درمیاد..این به کنار بازم کسایی که رانت دارن تقلب بلدن رشوه میتونن بدن از شما میزنن جلو وباز اه وناله شما میره به اسمونا...از ماگفتن بود...یاعلی...من جد وابادم تو اموزش پرورش این کشورن فقط دزدی دیدن ورانت..باز نذاریدبا تاثیر قطعی بی لیاقتا برن بالا....


با در نظر گرفتن هزینه هایی که گفتی اگه هر 10 تا درس رو هم امتحان بدیم میشه 205 hezar toman
.
البته بیشر بقیه حرفایی که زدی  اوناهم چرت بودن.
.نگران نباش همه خواستار ابطال معدل هستن_

----------


## mpaarshin

بچه ها واسه ترمیم اخر باید خرداد شرکت کنیم یا شهریور؟؟ اینکه نتایج اولیه مهر میاد چیه؟ مگه میشه؟ 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> بچه ها واسه ترمیم اخر باید خرداد شرکت کنیم یا شهریور؟؟ اینکه نتایج اولیه مهر میاد چیه؟ مگه میشه؟ 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


هیچی معلوم نیس فعلا - شاید اصلا تاثیر ورداشته شه !!!

----------


## idealist

> بچه ها واسه ترمیم اخر باید خرداد شرکت کنیم یا شهریور؟؟ اینکه نتایج اولیه مهر میاد چیه؟ مگه میشه؟ 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


*دوست عزیز این رو چند بار گفتم اما اصلا نمیخونی مثل اینکه ، احتمال اینکه حتی نمرات خرداد هم تاثیر داشته باشه برای 95 خیلی پایینه ، چه برسه به شهریور که رتبه ها اعلام شده و انتخاب رشته کردن همه*

----------


## Dr.ali

> بچه ها واسه ترمیم اخر باید خرداد شرکت کنیم یا شهریور؟؟ اینکه نتایج اولیه مهر میاد چیه؟ مگه میشه؟ 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


سلام
اینکه بخوای شرکت کنی برای 95 باید حتماً خرداد باشه! شهریور که تا نتایج بیاد کار از کار گذشته دیگه نتیجه انتخاب رشته شما هم معلوم شده! نمرات رو میخواییم که قبل از اعلام نتایج اولیه، یعنی اواسط مرداد به رنجش ارسال بشه

----------


## mpaarshin

> سلام
> اینکه بخوای شرکت کنی برای 95 باید حتماً خرداد باشه! شهریور که تا نتایج بیاد کار از کار گذشته دیگه نتیجه انتخاب رشته شما هم معلوم شده! نمرات رو میخواییم که قبل از اعلام نتایج اولیه، یعنی اواسط مرداد به رنجش ارسال بشه


اخه نمرات ارسال ميشن به سنجش واسه كنكور 
از سنجش پرسيدم گفت از اموزش و پرورش بپرس

----------


## Dr.ali

> اخه نمرات ارسال ميشن به سنجش واسه كنكور 
> از سنجش پرسيدم گفت از اموزش و پرورش بپرس


خب؟ آموزش چیزی گفت؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> خب؟ آموزش چیزی گفت؟


نپرسيدم منتظر امروزم

----------


## mpaarshin

> خب؟ آموزش چیزی گفت؟


ميگم به نظرت ديني و زبان كه شدم ١٨ رو ترميم كنم؟؟؟
بعدش يه چيز ديگه هر درس رو يك بار ميشه ترميم كرد؟ يا كلا فقط يه بار ميتوني ترميم كني حتي اگر يكدونه باشه؟

----------


## Dr.ali

> ميگم به نظرت ديني و زبان كه شدم ١٨ رو ترميم كنم؟؟؟
> بعدش يه چيز ديگه هر درس رو يك بار ميشه ترميم كرد؟ يا كلا فقط يه بار ميتوني ترميم كني حتي اگر يكدونه باشه؟


نمیدونم داداش هر طور خودت صلاح میدونی ولی ترمیم کنی بد نیست...نمره 20 گرفتن از این دوتا کاری نداره...خدایی نکرده پایین تر هم بیاد نمره بالاتر رو برات میفرستن...هر داوطلب کلاً یک بار بیشتر حق شرکت نداره(با این قانون مسخرشون! :Yahoo (114): حالا نمیدونم کسی سه بار شرکت کنه به کجای مملکت بر میخوره...)

----------


## DARKSIDER

اقا خرداد ترمیم بزنیم برای 95 تاثیر میدن یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dr.ali

پست اول بروز شد.

----------


## ali1375-0016

> سلام
> بخشنامه ترمیم معدل ابلاغ شد!
> برنامه امتحانات نهایی خرداد95 رو هم اینجا این داداشمون گذاشتن
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PDF بخشنامه
> 
> ...


کاملا درسته.به منم همینو گفتن

----------


## mazani deter

مرسی که خبردادین.فقط برای ثبت نام ترمیم معدل کجابایدبریم اموزش وپرورش یامدرسه ؟

----------


## ali1375-0016

> مرسی که خبردادین.فقط برای ثبت نام ترمیم معدل کجابایدبریم اموزش وپرورش یامدرسه ؟


بزرگسالان شهرتون

----------


## white

سلام.میشه شهریور  یا دی 95 ترمیم شرکت کرد برای کنکور 96؟

----------


## Dr.ali

> سلام.میشه شهریور  یا دی 95 ترمیم شرکت کرد برای کنکور 96؟


بله!

----------


## mazani deter

سلام من الان بامدرسمون تماس گرفتم گفتن برای ثبت نام بایدبریم اموزش وپروش شهرمون.
میتونیم امتحانودرشهریوریاخردادبدی  م.

----------


## ali1375-0016

> بله!


به من گفتن نه نمیشه

----------


## Ali77

برنامش عوض شده

----------


## Dr.ali

> به من گفتن نه نمیشه


آیین نامه به صراحت در بند 3 این اجازه رو داده...

----------


## ali1375-0016

> آیین نامه به صراحت در بند 3 این اجازه رو داده...


ایم دایوانه شدم.    carazing.........

----------


## sina a

من بالاخره نفهميدم معدل تو كنكور تاثير داره يا ن؟!؟


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sohil-20

سلام لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید به نظر شما با توجه به این که من دیپلم ریاضی دارم و می خام تجربی کنکور بدم و درس ریاضی و شیمی هیجده گرفتم و فیزیک شانزده برم ترمیم یا نه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohamadalpha

> سلام لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید به نظر شما با توجه به این که من دیپلم ریاضی دارم و می خام تجربی کنکور بدم و درس ریاضی و شیمی هیجده گرفتم و فیزیک شانزده برم ترمیم یا نه ؟؟؟؟


18 ها رو نرو ولی 16 رو برو ترمیم کن .سعی کن معدلت بالای 18-19 باشه .16 واقعا درصد کم میکنه .

----------


## rez657

برا  ثبت نام تا کی وقت هس  ؟؟؟
56

----------

